# Neue Völker bei der 4. Erweiterung? Und welche?



## Allystix (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal

Ich habe mich mal gefragt, ob es wohl auch in der 4.Erweiterung neue Völker geben wird. Wenn ja, welche? Ich denke folgende wären gute Kandidaten:

- Die Pandaren (Allianz)

- Die Satyrne (Horde)

- Die Furbolgs (Allianz)

- Die Oger (Horde)


Stimmt ab welche euch am besten passen würden. Und falls ihr andere Vorschläge habt dann hier im Forum schreiben.

Und natürlich möchte ich erklären, wie sich die Völker den Fraktionen anschliessen würden:


*Die Pandaren 

*Eines Tages, an einem friedlichen Tag in Azeroth, stürzte ein unbekanntes Objekt in der nähe der Mondlichtung ab. Die Druiden der Mondlicht sahen, das ein grosses Objekt in der Nähe der Holzschlundfeste einschlug. Sie begaben sich zur Absturzstelle und sahen nach, was das für ein Objekt war, Es war ein riesiges Raumschiff. Langsam öffnete sich die Tür und kleine, bärenartige Lebewesen kammen aus dem Schiff raus. Sie hatten spitze, dachförmige Hüte aus Stroh und feingewebte, beschmückte Stoffkleidungen an. Sie schienen freundlich zu sein und baten mit dem Anführen der blauen Spitzohrigen zu sprechen. Sie stellten sich als die Pandaren vor. In ihrer Prophezeiung sah ihr Anführer, das sie eines Tages hier landen und sich ansiedeln werden, um die Verderbnis der Legion aufzuhalten. So schlossen sich die Pandaren der Allianz an, um ihren gemeinsamen Feind zu erledigen.


*Die Satyrn

*Während die Allianz mit der Unterstüzung der Furbolgs immer mehr die Verderbnis der Legion zurück drängte, mussten sich die Satyrn die auf Azeroth blieben in Sicherheit begeben. Während sie immer mehr und mehr von dunkler Energie getrennt waren, um so mehr verwandelten sie sich zurück in Humanoiden. Sie nutzten die Chance und wollte von den Worgen lernen, wie sie zwischen den Gestalten wechseln konnten. Die Worgen willigten ein, vorausgesetzt, sie erklären sich bereit als Dienerschaft der Worgen zu aggieren. Und so brachten die Worgen den Satyrn bei, wie man zwischen der humanoiden und der dämonischen Gestalt wecselt. Die Satyrn jedoch hielten sich nicht an ihr Wort, worauf die Worgen ihnen Rache schworen, weil sie ihnen Kontrolle über den Gestalten beigebracht haben, ohne eine Belohnung bekommen zu haben. Einige Satyrn wussten, das sie nicht mehr länger Diener der Finsternis waren. Sie beschlossen die Trolle der Dunkelsperre um Hilfe zu bitten. Bei einer Audienz mit Vol'Jin sah er, das sie die finstere Energie nicht ihren Gdanken vernebeln liessen. Er war begeistert und dennoch verwundert. Die Satyrn und die Horde schlossen einen Pakt, ume den Allianzabschaum aus dem weg zu räumen.


*Die Furbolgs

*Die Furbolgs der Holzschlundfeste hatten es geschafft, das sie ihre Brüder und Schwestern frei von ihrem Wahnsinn waren. Die Anführer der verschiedenen Furbolg-Clans traffen sich im Grauschlund um Darüber nachzudenken, was sie nun mir ihrem Volk anfangen wollen. Die Furbolgs der Holzschlundfeste schlugen ihnen vor, sich der Allianz anzuschliessen. Jedoch befürworteten die meisten anderen Clans nicht, da sie keinen Grund sahen, sich ausgerechnet der Allianz anzuschliessen. Wieso nicht der Horde? Die Antwort auf ihre Frage kam rasch. Ein Bote der Horde hatte auf seinem Weg zu einem der Aussenposten der Horde eine Botschaft fallen gelassen. Es waren Angrisspläne auf den Grauschlund und das beim nächsten Treffen der Furbolgoberhäupter. Sie mussten sich auf die Schlacht vorbereiten, hatten aber zu wenig Streitkräfte. Deswegen baten sie die Allianz um Hilfe. Als der Tag anbrach und die Horde in den Grauschlund maschierte, wussten sie nicht, was sie erwartete. Glorreich gewanen sie den Kampf und schlossen sich so der Allianz an. 


*Die Oger

*Die Oger waren in verschiedene Stämme geteilt. Ein Ogerstamm, genannt die Oger der goldenen Streitkolben, war die höchste Adelskaste der Oger in Azeroth. Sie herrschten über all die anderen Oger. Doch es gab einen stürmischen Aufstand, weil die Oger der Goldkolben, deren Namen sie tragen, weil sie ihre Schlägel aus Gold geschmiedet haben, das ganze Gold aus ihren Minen abgebaut haben und nur für sich benutzten. Schon bald würden sie aus ihrer Heimat, versteckt im Alterac, fliehen müssen. Es tobte ein langer krieg zwischen den Ogerstämmen und die Oger der goldenen Streitkolben schienen ihn zu verlieren, als plötzlich eine Battalion von Orcs kamm, und sie unterstützte. Die Oger der goldenen Streitkolben standen tief in der Schuld der Orcs und deshalb beschlossen sie, unter Führung von Amedin Goldschlägel, sich mit der Horde zu verbünden.

So hoffe es gefällt euch.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen Allystix


----------



## Donton (30. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal cataclysm und dann weiternachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elminator (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich fänd zwar Oger ganz schick, aber da mit Cataclysm schon neue Völker implementiert werden, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das mit der 4 Erweiterung eine neue Heldenklassse anstatt neuer Völker nach Azeroth gebracht werden höher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (30. Dezember 2009)

Du hast die Option kein neues Volk vergessen


----------



## Omidas (30. Dezember 2009)

Es fehlt die Antowrt keine ...

und das wird auch 99,9999% so stimmen.

Blizzard selbst meinte, das die sich mit Heldenklasse un neuen Rassen abwechseln wollen.

1te Erweiterung 2 neue Völker
2te Erweiterung Heldenklasse
3te Erweiterung 2 neue Völker
4te Erweiterung höchst wahrscheinlich Heldenklasse, sollten die nicht bis dahin ihre Meinung geändert haben.


----------



## Areos (30. Dezember 2009)

ich bin für Murlocs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaletrix (30. Dezember 2009)

die pandaren geschichte hört sich sehr streng nach draenei an <.<

die pandaren gibts schon auf azeroth usw ^^ irgendwo in der südsee


----------



## Kolith (30. Dezember 2009)

eig ganz nett.. nur der start der pandarenen klingt ähnlich dem der draenai und oger deren stamm goldkolben heißt naja =/ sowieso herscht bei den ogern kein stamm über den anderen.. und noch zum schluß: es kommt  ja wahrscheinlich dann ne neue heldenklasse also hat man noch zeit sich alles genau zu überlegen.


----------



## Dokagero (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh nicht davon aus das es neue Völker gibt.

1. Erweiterung (BC): neue Völker Blutelfen, Draenei
2. Erweiterung (LichKing): neue Klasse Todesritter
3. Erweiterung (Cataclysme): neue Völker Worgen, Goblins
4. Erweiterung (?): THEORETISCH  neue Klasse(n)


----------



## Lacurac (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen das in der nächsten Erweiterung eine neue Heldenklasse kommt, aber erst mal Cataclysm kommen lassen.

Und die Geschichte der Pandas hört sich an wie die der Dranei mit dem Raumschiff und so.


----------



## jolk (30. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Pandaren
> 
> *Eines Tages, an einem friedlichen Tag in Azeroth, stürzte ein unbekanntes Objekt in der nähe der Mondlichtung ab.


hatten wir schonmal und... wtf? pandas leben wenn überhaupt irgendwo im steinkrallengebirge oder sonstwo auf kalimdor zurückgeszogen, von raumschiffen ganz zu schweigen, außerdem war der einzige panda der in der wc3 kampagne vorkam bei der horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Satyrn
> 
> *Während sie immer mehr und mehr von dunkler Energie getrennt waren, um so mehr verwandelten sie sich zurück in Humanoiden. Sie nutzten die Chance und wollte von den Worgen lernen, wie sie zwischen den Gestalten wechseln konnten.


ähm nenne mir mal äußere unterschiede von unverseuchten und verseuchten satyrn und überhaupt, bevor sie verseucht wurden waren sie mit den nachtelfen und furbolgs "verbündet" und worgen leben eh total woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Furbolgs
> *


wieso sollte man seinen verbündeten angreifen? wenn sie angegriffen hätten nachdem sie sich verbündet haben okay aber so... hmm



Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Oger
> *




naja der text geht ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bestimmte oger und orks auch dank rexxar schon verbündet sind

insgesamt würde ich sagen: trotzdem keine deiner vorschläge, höchstens pandas vllt weil die community sie unbedingt will, aber der rest.. naja weiß nicht


----------



## Ultimo01 (30. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn wir davon ausgehen das blizzard so weiter macht wie bisher dann kommt nach Cataclysm erstmal ne Neue Klasse (Ich tippe auf Dämonenjäger oder Bergkönig),
das wäre dann also die 4te erweiterung (schätze bis lvl 90/95)

und erst danach... also die 5te erweiterung... dann kommen erst neue völker... (ich schätze bis lvl 100)

Die 4 die du genannt hast halte ich teils sinvoll...

ich tippe auf Furbolgs für allis (evtl auch horde, wenn blizz meint so große bärchen passen auf die dunkle seite)
und wie du schon sagst oger für die hordler [Evtl auch nagas oder Murlocs]

und ich tippe mal das nach der 5ten erweiterung mit wow Schluss ist. Warum? ganz einfach, die Grafik ist dann zu low... (5te erweiterung schätze ich auf ca 2014/2015) AUßER Blizzard fixt das auf high end Grafik... bis dahin vllt windows 8?!? Ka

[Natürlich werden die wow server online bleiben]



So Long Ultimo.


----------



## AssuanWall (30. Dezember 2009)

1. es gibt Pandaren schon auf Azeroth, die sind nicht mit einem "Raumschiff" abgestürtzt (wenn dann vllt mit nem heißluftballon auf der durchreise)
2. die Satyren sind Dämonen, wieso sollte die Horde sich mit Dämonen verbünden? vllt unterwerfen à la Hexenmeister
3. Furbolgs klingt gut
4. Oger? wurde Rexxar nicht gehasst (hass is vllt etwas übertrieben) weil i-wie ein elternteil ein Oger war? aber naja ansonsten ganz gut^^

MfG Assuan


----------



## numisel (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Pandaren leben auf Pandaria, einem Inselstaat ganz im Süden Azeroths. Die kommen wenn überhaupt mit Schiffen. Ausserdem haben die was gegen Menschen, soweit ich weiss, un würden sich deshlab niemals der Allianz anschließen.

Die Satyrn sind Geschöpfe der Legion, die absolut gar nichts mit Worgen oder Trollen zu tun haben! Ihre Körper wurden dauerhaft in Satyrn verwandelt. Das ist genauso, als ob du ner Höllenbestie das "Sich-in-einen-Stein-Verwandeln" beibringst. Es geht nicht, weil sie die Teufelsenergien nicht loswerden. Und ausserdem waren das mal Elfen, also etwas, womit die Trolle überhaupt nicht klarkommen.

Die Story zu den Furbolgs ist extremst unwahrscheinlich.... warum sollte die Horde plötzlich angreifen? Hätte ja auch die Allianz machen können. Dass sie sich mit den Elfen verbünden, das ist noch ok. Aber sie sind ein naturliebendes Volk, das gerne unter sich bleibt. Siehste ja daran, wie lange man da questen muss, um überhaupt gefahrlos durch den Tunnel zu kommen.

Die Oger sind in viele kleine, unabhängige Stämme zerfallen. Allein die Oger aus Ogri'la sind in der Lage zu denken. Die anderen Oger sind hirnlose Draufhauer, die würden niemals ein Bündnis eingehen (geschweigedenn wüssten sie, was das ist). Auch wenn sie mal mit der Horde verbündet waren, so war das auch nur, um die Allianz zu überfallen - kurz, um Krieg zu führen.


Die Vorschläge finde ich irgendwie alle ziemlich sinnfrei... wenn überhaupt kommen die Pandaren mal als neutrales Völkchen, so wie die Kalu'ak.
Ausserdem, wie oben schon beschrieben, wird es erstmal wieder eine neue Klasse geben. Und in zwei bis drei Jahren kannste den Thread wieder ausgraben.


----------



## numisel (30. Dezember 2009)

naja, Rexxar wurde nicht gehasst, weil ein Elternteil Oger war, sondern weil er von den Mog'Nathal abstammte, einem ganzen Clan aus Halbogern. Und er wurde auch nicht gehasst, sondern eher teilweise verehrt, weil diese Mog'nathal große Krieger waren. Und eben diese Stämme einte Rexxar wieder mti der Horde. Die Oger haben wir als Helden geeint (vorrausgesetzt, man hat die Qs im Schergrat gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Damokles (30. Dezember 2009)

Kommen jetzt nicht im 3. Addon die neuen Rassen Goblins/Worge dazu?
Hab ich das falsch verstanden?
Dann wär doch im 4. Addon, wieder eine neue Heldenklasse dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also würden dann erst im 5. Addon die Pandaletten kommen!

Und auf jeden Fall, werde ich dann ogersexuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Dezember 2009)

Areos schrieb:


> ich bin für Murlocs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt einen englischen Privat Server da gibts Murlocs :]

Murlocs für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freeqx (30. Dezember 2009)

Für die 4. Erweiterung will ich als neue Heldenklasse Pandaranbraumeister(ja nur ein Volk verfügbar) und fraktionsabhängige Fellmuster.
Sprich lila Pandas für die Allianz und die normalen Für die Horde!!!


----------



## advanced08 (30. Dezember 2009)

In der Vierten Erweiterung kommt wahrscheinlich ne "Heldenklasse"

zumindest meine Vermutung, aber ich wäre für Pandaren (PANDAS FTW!!!)

und Oger :/ das wären dann 2 coole neue Völker für ally einmal Worgen und Pandaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (30. Dezember 2009)

satyren in wow sind von der dunkelheit verderbte nachtelfen oder so ähnlich...und ich will definitiv keine nachtelfen bei der horde...dann verlier ich den glauben..aber naja is nur ne vermutung vom te und von daher isses wurscht:-)


----------



## Allystix (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich war ein wenig in eile aso hab ich ratz fatz gemacht (grund dafür das da viell. Mist steht(. Also die meisten sagen es kommt eine neue Heldenklasse. Gut dan weiss ich was vielleicht auf mich zukommen könnte. aber falls doch: Ich wäre für Furbolgs und Satyrn.

*



			ich bin für Murlocs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*Genau das müsste dabei sein das gibt dem Spiel Pfeffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !



> Die Pandaren leben auf Pandaria, einem Inselstaat ganz im Süden Azeroths. Die kommen wenn überhaupt mit Schiffen. Ausserdem haben die was gegen Menschen, soweit ich weiss, un würden sich deshlab niemals der Allianz anschließen.


*

*Wusst ich gar net.


----------



## Allystix (30. Dezember 2009)

> 2. die Satyren sind Dämonen, wieso sollte die Horde sich mit Dämonen verbünden? vllt unterwerfen à la Hexenmeister


*

*Ja das hätte ich mir auch vorgestellt.


----------



## rocksor (30. Dezember 2009)

Hmm vll. ne ganz nette Idee, davon abgesehen dass mit der 4. Erweiterung sehr wahrscheinlich ne Heldenklasse kommt.

Aber so rein loretechnisch hast dus mit WoW nicht so raus oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich weiß gibs Pandaren schon in Warcraft und sind keine Kreaturen die die Leute in Azeroth noch nie gesehen hätten und sich somit auch nicht drüber wundern würden. Wenn überhaupt kommen Pandaren dann mit Sicherheit aus Azeroth, nicht aus den unendlichen Weiten des Univsersums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und Satyrn + Horde halte ich auch eher unwahrscheinlich... waren Satyrn nich vor ihrer "Verseuchung"  schwer down mit den Nachtelfen oder so? Kein wunder, sie sind im Prinzip ja auch welche. Wenn sich Satyrn also einmal in ihre humanoide Gestalt verwandeln könnten (welche dann ja die Nachtelfen wären) und einmal halt in die Satyrgestalt, würde das ja keinen Sinn machen. Die würden sich dann selbst wieder verseuchen indem sie sich in Satyrn verwandeln. Das widerspricht sich irrgendwie.


----------



## Allystix (30. Dezember 2009)

Jaja lore... ewigkeiten her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> naja, Rexxar wurde nicht gehasst, weil ein Elternteil Oger war, sondern weil er von den Mog'Nathal abstammte, einem ganzen Clan aus Halbogern. Und er wurde auch nicht gehasst, sondern eher teilweise verehrt, weil diese Mog'nathal große Krieger waren. Und eben diese Stämme einte Rexxar wieder mti der Horde. Die Oger haben wir als Helden geeint (vorrausgesetzt, man hat die Qs im Schergrat gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*

*Die Mok'Nathal sind orkische Halboger, die in der Scherbenwelt im Schergrat heimisch sind. Sie haben ein Dorf im Osten des Schergrates, hinter dem Messergrat. 

Als einer ihrer berühmtesten Vertreter gilt Rexxar, doch er wird von den Mok'Nathal nicht als einer von ihnen akzeptiert und ist deswegen auch nicht willkommen. Vor dreißig Jahren hat er die Mok'Nathal verlassen, um der Horde nach Azeroth zu folgen. Leoroxx, der Anführer der Mok'Nathal und Rexxars Vater, war strikt dagegen, gab ihm aber auch keinen Grund zu bleiben.


----------



## _Risk_ (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde es irgendwie doof finden wenn an jeder Ecke nen Pandar steht, außerdem denke ich das fast 80 % der Community nen Pandaren will xD, also wäre es doof von Blizz würden sie sagen Pandaren Alli oder so...

Aber sonst doch einige gute Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

Weißt du überhaupt ob eine kommt? Ansonsten keine...


----------



## Gromer (30. Dezember 2009)

Darf ich ehrlich sein ? 


Lass doch erstmal Addon 3 rauskommen bevor ihr irgendwie spekuliert -.-

Ich mein ich kann jetzt auch Spekulieren wer 2020 unser Bundeskanzler ist und wer bzw. welche partei an der macht ist .


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Dezember 2009)

Murlocs werden aber wie jeder weiß Heimlich von GM´s Gespielt.

Erstmal die 3. Erweiterung abwarten dann weiter sehen.

Neue Heldenklasse klingt aber am warscheinlichsten

Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen


----------



## chriss95 (30. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Ich habe mich mal gefragt, ob es wohl auch in der 4.Erweiterung neue Völker geben wird. Wenn ja, welche? Ich denke folgende wären gute Kandidaten:
> 
> ...


alles bullshit...! mit der 4ten erweiterung kommt eine neue klasse 
blizzard hat mal gesagt jede 2te kommt ne neue rasse das dazwischen ne neue klasse 
gutn rutsch euch allen und gd 
mfg chriss


----------



## The Future (30. Dezember 2009)

wtf Pandaren Allianz?

habe ich Warcraft 4 verpasst?


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn pandaren komm dann wohl für die horde denk ich


----------



## IchbinArzt (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich hab in der Umfrage das "Ich möchte keine neuen Völker" vermisst. Um ehrlich zu sein entwickelt sich WoW immer mehr zum Zoo wenn weitere Tiervölker wie Pandaren 
dazukommen würden. Von daher hätte ich lieber mal ein ausgewogenes Spiel als immer wieder neue Völker. Auch ne neue Spielklasse muss nicht zwingend kommen. 

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Damatar (30. Dezember 2009)

Öhm der zeichner und erfinder der pandaren sagte schon selbst wenn es sie jemals geben wird dan ganz klar auf horden seite


----------



## Gromark (30. Dezember 2009)

Sind Pandaren bei WC3 nicht Hordler?


----------



## Damatar (30. Dezember 2009)

ja, aber sie waren nie als eigenständige rasse gedacht sondern von  einen designer erfunden, weil er damals als panda besspitznamt wurde, hate er den ersten pandaren für seinen bruder gezeichnet, da diese zeichnung zu blizzard gelang und diese  blizz sehr gefiel wurde der pandarenmönch las gimick eingeführt, das er sooo große wellen schlagen würde dachte nicht mall der zeichner, aber blizz scheint da mit den pandaren noch einiges vor zu haben, wie gesagt der zeichner selbst sagte wen dann bei der horde

edit: der erfinder des pandaren heist samwise  seine werke kann man hier begutachten
http://www.sonsofthestorm.com/gallery.php?artist=samwise


----------



## Willtaker (30. Dezember 2009)

keine! bitte blizzard, keine neuen völker mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (30. Dezember 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> keine! bitte blizzard, keine neuen völker mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch nur noch pandaren für die horde, hab die in wc3 geliebt :-) vorallem die fähigkeit storm earth and fire, wo er sich in 3 minipandas verwandelt der ein element ist ;-)


----------



## numisel (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe auch mal, dass Pandaren nicht als spielbare Rasse kommen, weil es einfach den Mythos zerstören würde. Ein oder zwei Pnadaren, die durchs Spiel wandeln, wäre schon cool, aber nicht als Rasse.


----------



## Vatenkeist (31. Dezember 2009)

mir würde es schon reichen wenn man bei "taure" auch "taunika" auswälhlen könnte - z.b

auch ein paar neue skins/modelle würden mich befriedigen -z.b UD Taure, UD N811 usw

neue völker sind mir ansonsten nicht allzu wichtig


----------



## puhbear2010 (31. Dezember 2009)

in der 4. erweiterung wird ehr eine neue klassekommen... statt ein neues Volk...

btw..
Pandaren sind ein sehr sehr kleines volk un sehr sehr neutral gehalten un sind als spielbares volk undenkbar..

ogar sind fett und hässlich


----------



## Sharkanos (31. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, Pandarenbraumeister als neue Heldenklasse, mit der Wahloption zwischen Horde und Allianz.^^

Nach einem langen und harten Training wird man in die Welt entsand um seinem eigenen Schicksal zu folgen. ^^


----------



## Schlaviner (31. Dezember 2009)

Bevor ihr schon über das nächste addon rätselt wartet doch erstmal ab was in cata passiert o0

Zum thread...wäre für Murlocs !


----------



## Nexus.X (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre mal für eine neutrales Volk, bei welchem man sich dann in der Startzone-Questreihe für eine Fraktion entscheiden könnte. Ähnlich den Todesrittern, nur das man es aktiv in die Quests einbaut anstatt es einfach zur Wahl zu stellen.
Aus der Startzone könnte man einiges machen und es wäre mal was neues finde ich.

MfG Nex 

PS: Von den zur Wahl stehenden Völkern sagt mir irgendwie keines richtig zu.


----------



## Pfropfen (31. Dezember 2009)

Areos schrieb:


> ich bin für Murlocs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Murlocs ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (31. Dezember 2009)

zum 4 ten Add on kommt Ghostcrawler der noch mehr wow kaputt macht


----------



## Diregon (31. Dezember 2009)

1. oger fulborgs und satyrn sind hässlisch

2. wie warscheinlisch ist es das trunkenbolde wie die pandaren mit nem raumschiff fliegen können geschweige denn überhaupt eins bauen
und außerdem sind sie schon bekannt also warum sollten sie jetz erst in die wow story eingedudelt werden

da fragt man sich doch ob das einer geschrieben hat der noch nie was von der warcraft story gehört hat
man sollte sich imemr erst erkundigen außerdem hat blizzard angekündigt das sie eig imemr eine abwechslung zwischen heldenklasse und rassen machen wollten


----------



## lord just (31. Dezember 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Die Pandaren leben auf Pandaria, einem Inselstaat ganz im Süden Azeroths. Die kommen wenn überhaupt mit Schiffen. Ausserdem haben die was gegen Menschen, soweit ich weiss, un würden sich deshlab niemals der Allianz anschließen.




also ich weiß ja nicht woher du die info hast aber in wc3 the frozen throne in der bonuskampagne erfährt man dass pandaria hinter dem steinkrallengebierge liegt und man es nur über einen geheimen pfad erreichen kann.

ansonsten wurde es ja schon oft genug gesagt. 

mit der 4. erweiterung wird es wohl keine neuen völker geben. blizzard hat selbst gesagt, dass sie an einer neuen heldenklasse arbeiten (die wahrscheinlich ein heiler wird) die aber nicht bis zum release von cataclysm fertig wird.


----------



## kingkryzon (31. Dezember 2009)

jede neue klasse bringt nur balancing schwierigkeiten mit sich bei rassen ist das an sich besser aber ich bete das keine neuen klassen kommen!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. Dezember 2009)

spekulieren kann man natürlich....

meine meinunge ist....

lassen wir uns überraschen, was kommt.


----------



## CyberEsper (31. Dezember 2009)

soll ich ehrlich sein, ich finde alle 4 völker voll beschissen -.-

was will man mit satyrn, oger und fulborgs, die sind hässlich und dumm

und zu den pandaren fällt mir nix ein


----------



## LiamProd (31. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Ich habe mich mal gefragt, ob es wohl auch in der 4.Erweiterung neue Völker geben wird. Wenn ja, welche? Ich denke folgende wären gute Kandidaten:
> 
> ...



Also das wirkt schon etwas ausgelutscht...Draenei *hust*
Es steht nirgens ein Schild mit der Aufschrifft: Hilfose Reisende die nicht wissen wohin - rechts abbiegen > Azeroth.

oder?


----------



## Zangor (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja Murlocs und dann noch ein Königreich für Hogger. Der ist dann für die Horde, sind ja schon einige Allys an ihm zerschellt^^


----------



## TheGui (31. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Pandaren
> 
> *Eines Tages, an einem friedlichen Tag in Azeroth, stürzte ein unbekanntes Objekt in der nähe der Mondlichtung ab. Die Druiden der Mondlicht sahen, das ein grosses Objekt in der Nähe der Holzschlundfeste einschlug. Sie stellten sich als die Pandaren vor. In ihrer Prophezeiung sah ihr Anführer, das sie eines Tages hier landen und sich ansiedeln werden, um die Verderbnis der Legion aufzuhalten. So schlossen sich die Pandaren der Allianz an, um ihren gemeinsamen Feind zu erledigen.


ist das mit absicht von der draenai geschichte kopiert?


----------



## Step1 (31. Dezember 2009)

omg habt ihr echt nix besseres zu tun, als sich mit solchen unnötigen Sachen zu beschäftigen ?
Immo läuft icc-content und Cata steht nächstes Jahr vor der Tür. Das sollte doch wohl erstmal reichen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (31. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Ich habe mich mal gefragt, ob es wohl auch in der 4.Erweiterung neue Völker geben wird. Wenn ja, welche? Ich denke folgende wären gute Kandidaten:
> 
> ...


Pandaren un Raumschiffe? ich mein... WTF? RAUMSCHIFFE???     Is klar

Es sind kleine dicke asiatische Bären. Gut die Asiaten sind was unsere Zeit angeht in Sachen Technik ziemlich weit aber in wow doch eher Traditionell. Mit großen Festen und vorallem Feuerwerk vom feinsten!!! Die Dreanei ham außerdem schon ne Bruchlandung mit der Exodar gemacht...  2 mal der selbe Grund für ein neues Volk? sehr geil


----------



## Testare (31. Dezember 2009)

Ok.... Cataclysm ist mehr wie ein halbes Jahr entfernt, und bis zur nächsten Erweiterung sind es bei Blizzards Speed dann nochmal mindestens 1,5 Jahre - ehrlich, wat soll man sich JETZT schon Gedanken machen was in ca 2-3 Jahren geschieht?


----------



## Prättcha (31. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, Pandaren fänd ich ganz nett, finde ich aber etwas unrealistisch...

Satyrn: Geht garnicht, der Anführer der Satyrn, Xavius oder so, ist per du mit der Brennenden Legion - war früher ein Nachtelf oder so. Jedenfalls werden die Satyrn sich 

 meiner Meinung nach nicht mit den Völkern Azeroths verbünden, da sie mit der brennenden Legion zu tun haben.

Furbolgs: Denkbar, sobald das Volk der Furbolgs von der Verderbnis befreit ist. Unklar ist aber, welche Fraktion dann. Deine Story ist auch nicht unbedingt reif für das Spiel.

Oger: gehören praktisch schon zur Horde. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch spielbar sein, dann ist die Horde total arm dran xD. Die Oger lebten mit den Orks friedlich auf Draenor - Oger 

und Orks freundeten sich mit den darauf erscheinenden Draenei an - Oger und Orks durch Kil'Jaeden korrumpiert - Draenor wird im Krieg Ork/Oger vs. Draenei verwüstet - 

und dann landen die auf Azeroth nach vielen weiteren Lapallien, die ich jetzt nicht aufzähle.

....aber zurück zum Thema - ich denke auch, dass es eine neue Heldenklasse geben wird.


----------



## Dragonique (31. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Pandaren
> 
> *Eines Tages, an einem friedlichen Tag in Azeroth, stürzte ein unbekanntes Objekt in der nähe der Mondlichtung ab. Die Druiden der Mondlicht sahen, das ein grosses Objekt in der Nähe der Holzschlundfeste einschlug. Sie begaben sich zur Absturzstelle und sahen nach, was das für ein Objekt war, Es war ein riesiges Raumschiff. Langsam öffnete sich die Tür und kleine, bärenartige Lebewesen kammen aus dem Schiff raus. Sie hatten spitze, dachförmige Hüte aus Stroh und feingewebte, beschmückte Stoffkleidungen an. Sie schienen freundlich zu sein und baten mit dem Anführen der blauen Spitzohrigen zu sprechen. Sie stellten sich als die Pandaren vor. In ihrer Prophezeiung sah ihr Anführer, das sie eines Tages hier landen und sich ansiedeln werden, um die Verderbnis der Legion aufzuhalten. So schlossen sich die Pandaren der Allianz an, um ihren gemeinsamen Feind zu erledigen.



...und dann steht da ein kleiner blauer Panda und sagt mit seinem russischen Akzent: "Die brennende Legion wird fallen! Ich werd Juwelenschleifer und mein Volk besitzt die Gabe der Naaru. Scheiß auf die Draenei! Ich bin ein süßer Knuddelpanda! Ich darf das!"


----------



## Nexus.X (31. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Kommentare zu den vorherigen Beiträgen:

1.) Ich glaube es weiß mitlerweile fast jeder, der den Thread gelesen hat, dass der TE nicht sooo viel mit der Story am Hut hat. Ist kein Beinbruch und muss nicht noch 20x wiederholt werden ...

2.) Wird es wohl erlaubt sein sich ab und an mal um die Zukunft Gedanken zu machen. Zu welcher im kleinen Teil auch WoW gehört. Ob es wichtigere Themen gibt sei dahin gestellt.

3.) Rate ich vielen (nicht allen) mal weiter zu denken als ihre Fingernägel wachsen. Lasst ihn doch Rätseln welche Rassen noch kommen, wenn euch derartige Diskussionen nicht passen ... Good bye !

Dutzende male den selben Offtopic mist zu lesen geht einem (Mir!) irgendwie gegen den Strich. In dem Sinne, macht nicht ständig die Threads mit sowas kaputt. Geht einem jede Diskussionslust verloren und Es endet oftmals in Flamewars.

MfG Nex

PS: Braucht garnicht drauf eingehen da es auch ein gewisser Flame an die Flamer ist, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Von daher akzeptieren oder ignorieren. 

Schönen Tag


----------



## Toni4444 (31. Dezember 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Oger: gehören praktisch schon zur Horde. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch spielbar sein, dann ist die Horde total arm dran xD. Die Oger lebten mit den Orks friedlich auf Draenor - Oger
> 
> und Orks freundeten sich mit den darauf erscheinenden Draenei an - Oger und Orks durch Kil'Jaeden korrumpiert - Draenor wird im Krieg Ork/Oger vs. Draenei verwüstet -



Naja, wie man in "Aufstieg der Horde" erfährt, waren Oger für die Orcs nicht viel mehr als Tiere, und haben diese auch gejagt. Kil'Jaeden hat die Orcs korrumpiert, die Oger aber wurden von den Orcs mehr oder weniger zur Mitarbeit gezwungen


----------



## numisel (31. Dezember 2009)

> also ich weiß ja nicht woher du die info hast aber in wc3 the frozen throne in der bonuskampagne erfährt man dass pandaria hinter dem steinkrallengebierge liegt und man es nur über einen geheimen pfad erreichen kann.



http://www.wowwiki.com/Pandaren
http://www.wowwiki.com/Pandaria

Dadurch, dass wie Welt ein bisschen verändert wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass man die Splittergruppe in den Stonetalons zu Sehen bekommt. Aber die anderen, die auf der Insel Leben, werden wohl weiterhin ein Mythos bleiben.
Aber wenn man die Anlegestelle sieht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich Pandaria auf der Rückseite Azeroths befindet. Also symbolisch auf der anderen Seite der Erde, wie es in Amerika imemr dargestellt wird, wenn man zu tief gräbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gunny (31. Dezember 2009)

in der 4ten erweiterung werden sie warscheinlich ne neue heldenklasse bringen wäre nur logisch wenn man den verlauf so betrachtet 

bc blutelfen dranei
lichking DK
cata worgen goblins

bleibt als logische folgerung nur ne neue helden klasse


----------



## Sarif (31. Dezember 2009)

Pandaren gibt es schon längst wie ein paar Vorposter erwähnten schon auf Azeroth.
Sie leben ungefähr in der Nähe von Steinkrallengebige und Desolace.

Wenn Padaren kommen sollten dann eher zur Horde.
Die Pandaren sind ein äußerst friedfertiges Volk, weshalb sie eher zu Tauren gehören.
Thrall ist ein weiser friedlicher Anführer.
Die Trolle der Dunkelsperre sind auch nicht auf Krieg aus.

Aber ich glaub jeden wird wohl klar sein dass Varian (ein aggresiver kampflustiger König) kaum Lebewesen die behaart sind aufnehmen wird.
So fallen auch Furbolgs weg.

Ausserdem kommt erstmal der Kataclysmus danach der smaragt Traum (hingeschrieben weil es mein persönlicher Favorit ist, Quelle: Meine Fantasie)
Und dann haben wir 2012 und die Welt ist schon untergegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (31. Dezember 2009)

4 Erweiterung neue Klasse und 5 erst wieder neue Völker^^


----------



## Pudding00 (31. Dezember 2009)

wie schon erwähnt wurde, kommen neue Klassen erst in der 5ten Erweiterung

ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das Oger dann vor kommen werden -->

Eine Oger Clan findet irgendwo eine quelle der Intelligenz(zb Überreste von dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit). dadurch werden sie intelligenter, jedoch auch kleiner(je kleiner die Wesen in azeroth sind, desto intelligenter sind sie )


----------



## Sarif (31. Dezember 2009)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt wurde, kommen neue Klassen erst in der 5ten Erweiterung
> 
> ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das Oger dann vor kommen werden -->
> 
> Eine Oger Clan findet irgendwo eine quelle der Intelligenz(zb Überreste von dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit). dadurch werden sie intelligenter, jedoch auch kleiner(je kleiner die Wesen in azeroth sind, desto intelligenter sind sie )



Bissl abgekuckt von den Ogern aus Ogri'la die durch Edelsteine verdammt intelligent wurden gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Oger mit schwerer Rüstung oder Platte wird doch total scheiße aussehen
Oger Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die stillen Schleicher des lautlosen Gehens =D
Wenn die ne Kopfnuss machen ist dein Kopf zerplatzt ^^


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Dezember 2009)

pandaren werden horde sein


----------



## X-orzist (31. Dezember 2009)

ein neues Volk wird der " Foren - Troll " sein ... als Waffe dient im ein Füllfederhalter und für Bombing - Groups wirft er mit Tintenfässern um sich, die im Umkreis 10 k Tintenschaden anrichten.


----------



## numisel (31. Dezember 2009)

> Pandaren gibt es schon längst wie ein paar Vorposter erwähnten schon auf Azeroth.
> Sie leben ungefähr in der Nähe von Steinkrallengebige und Desolace




Ich darf nur wieder auf die wowwiki-Links hinweisen. Sie leben nicht dort! Sie haben nur eine Kolonie, einen Aussenposten oder irgendwas Kleines da gebaut. Und sie würden sich deshlab niemals der Allianz anschließen, weil sie mit den Elfen nicht können. Aber sie würden auch nicht zur Horde kommen, wenn Garrosh, ein wilder Kriegstreiber, ihr Anführer ist, da sie Gewalt verabscheuen.


Und bevor es jetzt immer wieder kommt:

Wir haben schon raus, dass es keine neue Rasse mit dem vierten Addon geben wird, es wird eine Heldenklasse geben und die neue Rasse kommt dann erst mit dem 5. Addon!


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (31. Dezember 2009)

Da fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit:

Horde Pandaren

Die allianz hat mit den Worgen ne Fellklasse, nu sind die Hordler wieder drann. Auch wir brauchen einen flauschigen Verbündeten, oder würde man lieber mit ner Milchkuh als mit nem Teddybär schmusen?

Dazu wünsch ich mir immernoch die Klasse Braumeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrak (31. Dezember 2009)

Sagmal habe ich was verpasst, dass in Wc3 Pandaren gibt?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe Wc3 durchgespielt und nie einen pandaren gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet in welcher Kampagne die vorkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (31. Dezember 2009)

die "geschichten" die du zu den völkern geschrieben hast klingen wie wenn n 6-jähriger n märchen erzählt. 
und warum sollte die horde die "normalen" furbolgs angreifen ? die horde hat schon genug feinde da braucht sie nich noch die netten questgeber im teufelswald angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die geschichten klingen alle sehr schwammig. sorry damit kann ich nix anfangen.

zur einführung neuer völker: wie schon gesagt erstmal cataclysm kommen lassen, dann ne erweiterung mit ner neuen heldenklasse überstehen und dann über neue völker nachdenken.

mein tipp: horde : oger ( ok der war jetz nich schwer zu erraten ^^ )


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (31. Dezember 2009)

die "geschichten" die du zu den völkern geschrieben hast klingen wie wenn n 6-jähriger n märchen erzählt. 
und warum sollte die horde die "normalen" furbolgs angreifen ? die horde hat schon genug feinde da braucht sie nich noch die netten questgeber im teufelswald angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die geschichten klingen alle sehr schwammig. sorry damit kann ich nix anfangen.

zur einführung neuer völker: wie schon gesagt erstmal cataclysm kommen lassen, dann ne erweiterung mit ner neuen heldenklasse überstehen und dann über neue völker nachdenken.

mein tipp: 

horde : oger ( ok der war jetz nich schwer zu erraten ^^ )
allianz : .... *nachdenk*, *am kopf kratz*....  also keine ahnung aber blizzard is ja kreativ und erfindet wieder so n mist wie für cataclysm die gutmütigen worgen .... ( ja ne is klar ) 


MFG


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (31. Dezember 2009)

sry bitte die erste antwort rauslöschen


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Dezember 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> ähm nenne mir mal äußere unterschiede von unverseuchten und verseuchten satyrn und überhaupt, bevor sie verseucht wurden waren sie mit den nachtelfen und furbolgs "verbündet" und worgen leben eh total woanders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie waren nichtnur mit den Nachtelfen Verbündet, sie WAREN N811n


----------



## Cruzes (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin für *Naga* und *Pandaren*. 

Pandaren Allianz
Naga Horde


----------



## Pereace2010 (31. Dezember 2009)

Es wird keine neuen Vöker geben, hat Blizz selber gesagt. Höchstens ne neue Heldenklasse


----------



## Cruzes (31. Dezember 2009)

Mmmh dann Dämonjäger oder Barden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeangel (31. Dezember 2009)

- Die Pandaren (Allianz)       blödsinn Pandaren kommen aus dem All, klingt eher nach Draenei

- Die Satyrne (Horde)          was soll die Horde mit Nachtelfen die zu Dämonen geworden sind?? NICHTS

- Die Furbolgs (Allianz)        unwahrscheinlich

- Die Oger (Horde)              möglich,aber eher unwahrscheinlich

meine Meinung


----------



## Pudding00 (31. Dezember 2009)

Sarif schrieb:


> Bissl abgekuckt von den Ogern aus Ogri'la die durch Edelsteine verdammt intelligent wurden gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nie von gehört...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pun (31. Dezember 2009)

garkeine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runner2808 (31. Dezember 2009)

Neue Heldenklasse: der Dämonenjäger, hab ich mal gelesen.


----------



## modekfighter888 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ähm ich weiß nicht ob es bis jetzt fast niemand mitbekommen hat aber Blizzard wechselt sich mit Völkern und neuen Klassen ab!
also wird in der 4ten Erweiterung eine neue Heldenklasse starten
und außerdem Furbolgs kann man sofort ausschließen da diese im Spiel (zumindest bei den meisten) freundlich sind es nichts bringen würde wenn diese Klasse Horde oder Ally wäre
Oger kann man auch ausschließen es gibt ein Schmuckstück mit dem man sich in einen Oger für 10min verwandelt,wenn Blizzard den Oger als Volk einführen würde wäre dies unfair gegenüber denen die sich das  TGC kaufen

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (31. Dezember 2009)

Furbolgs für die Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Ally Char hat noch die Rute mit der man sich in einen Furbolgs verwandeln kann , hab extra das Quest nie abgegeben weiö das die einzigste Verwandlung ist die man überall machen kann ohne Einschränkung.
Deswegen Furbolgs  für die Horde 

*liebschau* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alduros (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, 

sry wenn ich etwas wiederhole, aber die  Satyrn würden sich aus dem grund nie mit  einer Fraktion zusammentun, da sie der brennenen Legion angehören. Sie sind Dämonen und dienen nur ihrem einzigen Herrn: Sargeras und sonst niemand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Der Dämonenjäger als neue Heldenklasse in der 4. Erweiterung wäre einfach herllich.  

  LG ^^


----------



## Poseidoom (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube eher wenig, dass Oger überhaubt als spielbare Rasse verfügbar sein werden, da sie einfach zu groß und so dämlich sind.

Die Pandaren glaub ich auch eher weniger, da, wie ich finde, sie zu Neutral sind.

Die Satyren für die Horde fänd' ich da schon logischer, weil sie was .. Schattenhaftiges an sich haben, etwas was nur zu der Horde passt. Und falls es die irgentwann zum spielen geben wird, wär ihre Geschichte den Goblins änlich.

Zu den Furbolgs weiß ich grad irgentwie nichts, aber ich glaub es gab mal ein der zur Allianz gehörte..


----------



## Herr Hering (31. Dezember 2009)

1. Es kommt eine neue Klasse,keine neuen völker
2.Pandaren waren nie als volk geplant eher als easter egg auch wenns n1 wäre
3.Satyr sind Verderbte Nachtelfen die der Brennenden Legion dienen welche Krieg gegen ALLES ,auch die horde fürht
4.Oger sind a zu blöd und b zu groß für türen
5.Furbolgs wäre an sich eine möglichkeit wenns sie den maraggrünen traum einführen


----------



## rycardo (31. Dezember 2009)

also ich wess nicht ob du schon das neue video gesehen hast aber die neuen rassen werden Worgens und Goblins sein neue heldenklassen wurd werscheinlich nicht mehr geben



Grüsse Rycardo


----------



## Powerflower (31. Dezember 2009)

hmm... keins der völker klingt relevant für spielbar
pandaren sollen einzelfälle sein...
die horde würde die furbolgs nicht angreifen da sie dann ja nicht besser als eine legion wären...
satyre sind dämonen und dämonen verhandeln nicht...
oger sind zwar sowet möglich doch selbst dann wäre es nicht denkbar da oger zu eigenwillig und zu starrköpfig sind...
auserdem hat blizz klassen angekündigt...
aber selbst wenn neue rassen drankommen würden eher was was NIEMAND jetzt sagen kann erst cata kommen lassen dann raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (31. Dezember 2009)

Was finden immer alle so toll an den Pandaren? Die kamen in Warcraft ziemlich kurz vor und haben auch keine Hauptrolle der Geschichte, nichtmal ne Nebenrolle. Schonmal nen Pandaren in WoW gesehen? Dann werden sie auch niemals kommen. Und solange WoW noch Thema in China ist (wo Pandas heilige Tiere sind wie Kühe in Indien) wird es sie sowieso nicht geben, auch wenn WoW in China wohl den Bach runtergeht wegen den Verboten für MMOs.
Dennoch, Pandare will ich nicht, sind mir zu Asiatisch und unpassend für WoW (schon die Draenei sind echt die härte, ist mir zu abgedreht, Fantasie hin oder her).


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Was finden immer alle so toll an den Pandaren? Die kamen in Warcraft ziemlich kurz vor und haben auch keine Hauptrolle der Geschichte, nichtmal ne Nebenrolle. Schonmal nen Pandaren in WoW gesehen? Dann werden sie auch niemals kommen. Und solange WoW noch Thema in China ist (wo Pandas heilige Tiere sind wie Kühe in Indien) wird es sie sowieso nicht geben, auch wenn WoW in China wohl den Bach runtergeht wegen den Verboten für MMOs.
> Dennoch, Pandare will ich nicht, sind mir zu Asiatisch und unpassend für WoW (schon die Draenei sind echt die härte, ist mir zu abgedreht, Fantasie hin oder her).


DAS SIND Verdammt noch mal PANDAREN! Knuffige, Laessige, Starke und abgefahrene Panda-Bierliebhaber mit Superkraeften ala Drunken Master...
WAS WILLST DU MEHR???
Allein ihr Style-Bonus ist wichtiger als alles andere, und das sag ich als eingefleischter Rollenspielfreak...
Und die gabs schon zu Wc3 zeiten also nichts mir unpassend...


----------



## Syrak (1. Januar 2010)

Ich würde immernoch gerne wissen wo bitte schön in der warcraft 3 geschichte die Pandaren vorgekommen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (1. Januar 2010)

Wäre am ehesten für Oger und Pandaren.


----------



## AN3333 (1. Januar 2010)

Syrak schrieb:


> Ich würde immernoch gerne wissen wo bitte schön in der warcraft 3 geschichte die Pandaren vorgekommen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Extra Kampagne Gründung von Dorutar kannst du mit Rexxar einen Pandaran namens Chen finden den du dann auch spielen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höllensturz (1. Januar 2010)

ganz klar : chuck norris...

es wird millionen von chucks geben...vermutlich nurnoch chuck norrise...das spiel müssten man dann in World of Chuck Norris umbennen...


aber dann, eines Tages, wird der wahre chuck norris erscheinen und alle WoW´ler roundhousekicken, die es gewagt haben, einen Chuck Norris Char  zu erstellen. Er wird auch jeden Roundhousekicken, die es gewagt haben, diesen Post zu lesen...*dadadaaaam*


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (1. Januar 2010)

Ich fänd die Pandaren schon richtig geil aber wenn auf Seiten der Horde ansonsten wäre es vollkommen sinnlos von der WC3 Geschichte her wie viele schon erzählt haben. Am besten wäre es wenn sie als eigene Fraktion auftreten würden und neutral bei allen Konflikten bleiben bleiben würden wie in WotLK die Kalu' ak nur mit ein wenig mehr präsenz in der Welt als nur 3 mikrige Dörfer.


----------



## SireS (1. Januar 2010)

bei der Umfrage fehlt der Punkt "keine" . Statt uns schon wieder mit neuen Rassen abzuspeisen sollen die Herren von Blizzard mal eine neue Klasse auffahren. Spieler, die schon lange dabei sind, haben nicht viel von neuen Rassen, da sie alle Klassenmechaniken kennen. Diesbezüglich wird also bereits das nächste Addon zur Nullnummer für uns.

Also wird es spätestens beim übernächsten Addon Pflicht, eine neue Klasse einzuführen. Wobei man nie weiss, wie Guildwars 2 so einschlagen wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rycardo (1. Januar 2010)

Powerflower schrieb:


> hmm... keins der völker klingt relevant für spielbar
> pandaren sollen einzelfälle sein...
> die horde würde die furbolgs nicht angreifen da sie dann ja nicht besser als eine legion wären...
> satyre sind dämonen und dämonen verhandeln nicht...
> ...





ich sag dir du hast völlig recht und da ich das WoW roman gelesen hab (sehr gutes buch solltet ihr auch mal lesen xD) 
werden sicherlich nie oger kommen weil die Orcs fast umgebracht haben und die wurden danach gejagt also hmmm ich denke nicht das oger kommen und die anderen rassen auch nicht und ja worgen und globins wurden angesagt.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. Januar 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> also ich wess nicht ob du schon das neue video gesehen hast aber die neuen rassen werden Worgens und Goblins sein neue heldenklassen wurd werscheinlich nicht mehr geben
> 
> 
> 
> Grüsse Rycardo



Du hast aber schon gemerkt das nicht von Cataclysm die rede ist? ^^"


----------



## Morcan (1. Januar 2010)

Bisher gabs doch die Vermutung, dass die Pandaren zur Horde kommen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war es in der WC3-Kampagne auch so


----------



## cell81469 (1. Januar 2010)

naja inner WC3 kampagne warn die Pandaren ansich nur nach dem Towerdefense level bei der Blutelfen kapagne einen level lang dabei während man Illidan aus dem käfig holn musste. 
Aber die können ganz klar nur zur Allianz kommen.

Ihr wollt wissen warum?


Ganz einfach die Pandaren haben Braumeister folgenderweise sind die alle schon in Alt-Eisenschmiede eingepfärcht.


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dafür überhaupt keine Erweiterung mehr zu bringen, seit BC wird das Game tot geupdated.
Das schlimmste was eingeführt wurde ist das Markensystem. Hauptsächlich schnelllebig.
Ich warte auf D3, endlich ein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören.


----------



## Morcan (1. Januar 2010)

Du kannst auch so aufhören, scheinst aber ein Suchtspiel zu brauchen um aus der anderen Sucht raus zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astherian (2. Januar 2010)

hier hab ich mal noch einen artikel auf wowwiki.com rausgesucht, was rassenspekulationen betrifft: http://www.wowwiki.com/Race_ideas

aber wenn wow ernsthaft weiterläuft in china, kann man pandaren vergessen da man dort irgendwie kulturell probleme damit hat (dasselbe problem waren ja auch die totenköpfe da)

vom style her hätt ich nix gegen furbolgs (verglichen mit ogern sind die hübsch) und murlocs sind derart beliebt dass es die community spalten würde warum sie denn jetzt ausgerechnet für die andere und nicht für die eigene fraktion spielbar sind.

aber sind wir ehrlich: blizzard ist immer für eine überraschung gut zu haben, ich mein wenn ihr alle ehrlich seid und euch cataclysm anschaut dann solltet ihr euch mal fragen, ob ihr das add-on so in der form wirklich erwartet habt mit todesschwinge und dass sich azeroth total verändert oder ob ihr da nicht eher so an Maelstrom, Königin Azshara, Tel Abim und Zandalartrolle gedacht habt.


----------



## numisel (2. Januar 2010)

Wobei es ja nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass Tel'Abim und Zandalar kommen werden. Es sind ja einige Südmeerdesigns schon veröffentlich worden. Und ausserdem, wer hätte bei "Wrath of the Lich King" gedacht, dass man auf C'thuns Bruder trifft?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Wobei es ja nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass Tel'Abim und Zandalar kommen werden. Es sind ja einige Südmeerdesigns schon veröffentlich worden. Und ausserdem, wer hätte bei "Wrath of the Lich King" gedacht, dass man auf *C'thuns Bruder* trifft?



?


----------



## Astherian (2. Januar 2010)

ich glaub er meint yogg-saron aber wüsste net dass die brüder wären, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Astherian schrieb:


> ich glaub er meint yogg-saron aber wüsste net dass die brüder wären, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren



die gehören höchstens zur selben rasse sind aber, meines wissens nach, nicht miteinander verwandt


----------



## numisel (2. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte das eher übertragen...
Vor der Schlachtszene in "Braveheart" sagt William Wallace auch sowas wie "Kämpft mit mir, meine Brüder!" Und ich bezweifle strak, dass eine Armee von knapp 1000 Mann alle die selben Eltern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebensfee (2. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal nach der 4. Version wird es nur noch ein einziges Volk geben. Alle werden ab Stufe 1 T12 tragen, Marken werden wieder uninteressant, Frostlotus wird billiger.


----------



## Muz (2. Januar 2010)

ich bin für Ninja's & Piraten xD   woooh xD


----------



## TriggerTMA (2. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich meinte das eher übertragen...
> Vor der Schlachtszene in "Braveheart" sagt William Wallace auch sowas wie "Kämpft mit mir, meine Brüder!" Und ich bezweifle strak, dass eine Armee von knapp 1000 Mann alle die selben Eltern haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja lustig, habe den Film gerade gesehen... (ca. 45min her) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut, das war jetzt OT, aber das mußte ich los werden. Beachtet mich einfach nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (2. Januar 2010)

ganz einfach: satyrne und oger

allis bleiben auf ihren rassen sitzen


----------



## koolt (2. Januar 2010)

Und warum sollten die Allys wieder gute Völker bekommen und die Horde nochmal Müll? Goblins? Oger? WTF!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

oger wär doch mal sehr nett für die horde und sogar lore technisch zu erklären da die horde ja eh schon mit den ogern von rexxar verbündet ist


----------



## numisel (7. Januar 2010)

Wie sind die mit Rexxar verbündet? Die sind doch nur mit den Charaktern verbündet. Denn mit Rexxar kämpft man nur gegen die Gronn. Aber in Ogrilar kämpft man allein.


----------



## Saberclaw (7. Januar 2010)

Pandaren: Hab ich nur Häktchen gemacht, damit die Ally auch was hat. Ansonsten bitte nur als neutrale Fraktion!
Satyren: Sind Dämonen, nein danke!
Furbolgs: nnnaaaaaaaaahh...
Oger: Sollten schon kommen, da man die in Wc2 z.B. auch schon steuern konnte.


Oger machen am meisten Sinn, aber ich befürchte, dass Pandaren kommen und zwar zur Ally, weil da macht ja der Streichelzoo bereits mit Cataclysm und den Worgen seine Tore auf.


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Kommt nich als nächstes erst mal wieder eine Heldenklasse?->bc neue rasse->wotlk neue klasse->cata neue rasse->????? Neue klasse?


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Januar 2010)

Gromer schrieb:


> Darf ich ehrlich sein ?
> 
> 
> Lass doch erstmal Addon 3 rauskommen bevor ihr irgendwie spekuliert -.-
> ...



Wolfgang Schäuble, aber nur noch als kopf im Glas wie bei Futurama und wir finden uns im Film Equilibrium wieder

Zum Thema:
Sollten wirklich neue Völker kommen, fänd ich Pandaren und Furbolgs super. Bei welcher Fraktion is mir Wurschd solang die Hintergrundgeschichte stimmig ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Januar 2010)

Astherian schrieb:


> hier hab ich mal noch einen artikel auf wowwiki.com rausgesucht, was rassenspekulationen betrifft: http://www.wowwiki.com/Race_ideas
> 
> aber wenn wow ernsthaft weiterläuft in china, kann man pandaren vergessen da man dort irgendwie kulturell probleme damit hat (dasselbe problem waren ja auch die totenköpfe da)
> 
> ...



Man könnte ja die Pandaren in China einfach braun färben und Braunanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nennen.


----------



## numisel (8. Januar 2010)

Pandaren werden wie schon oft gesagt, wenn nur zur Horde kommen, da sie eine gewisse Abneigung gegen Menschen haben und mit den ganzen Natur- und Ahnenverbundenen von der Horde gut klar kommen.

Und in China machen wir Braunbären draß und nennen das "Problembären", dann haben die Allianzjäger was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (8. Januar 2010)

Hmm die Pandaren sollten ein neutrales VOlk ggü. der Horde und der Allianz werden, um sich die Seite selbeer auszuwählen (mann kann dann nicht mehr zurück) 
PANDARENWARS


----------



## Kersyl (8. Januar 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Ich fänd zwar Oger ganz schick, aber da mit Cataclysm schon neue Völker implementiert werden, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das mit der 4 Erweiterung eine neue Heldenklassse anstatt neuer Völker nach Azeroth gebracht werden höher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blizz hat BESTÄTIGT dass mit "wrath of the barbie queen" also addon 4(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Eine neue heldenklasse kommt, die irgendwas mit heilen zu tun haben wird...Naja bestätigt nicht aber sie sagten, Sie werden mit dem z.B 4. adon Eine neue klasse und mit dem 5. dann ne neue rasse dann wieder klasse usw.^^

Irgendwann gibts 9 addons und die einmalige anschaffung aller 9 wird mehr als ein high endgamer pc kosten freut euch schon =U


----------



## Terrorda (8. Januar 2010)

Pandaren = Horde...

Believe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also die Pandaren würde ich mir mehr zur Horde wünschen und die Allianz kann ja dann wieder einen Horde Verschnitt Charakter kriegen, wie die Dränei oder die Worgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin für diese blobs in die man bei diesen wissenschaftlern im seuchenviertel verwandelt wird für die horde^^


----------



## Cheaters (8. Januar 2010)

Glaub gar keine von den 4 genannten...


----------



## Blaznar (8. Januar 2010)

In der nächsten Erweiterung sollen erstmal keinen neuen Rassen kommen.
Wenn bLizzard sich daran hält nur in jedem 2ten Addon neuen Rassen zu bringen, wo wie sie es gesagt haben:

Mfg Blaznar


----------



## Suki2000 (8. Januar 2010)

Falls Blizz sich bis auf die Lvl an ihren Masterplan halten sieht es so Folgt aus:


Original geschrieben von ComMcNeil 
kann irgendwer mal die liste posten mit der "addon roadmap" für die WoW lebenszeit? die war mal im umlauf nach dem WotLK angekündigt wurde


das was dort drin steht nehm ich 

edit: habs selber gefunden

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## Nexilein (8. Januar 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Die LISTE



Wer die LISTE postet, sollte dazu schreiben das es sich um einen Fake handelt. Stellungnahme gibt's dort wo sie zu erst gepostet wurde (Seite 3; unten): Quelle


----------



## Suki2000 (8. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Wer die LISTE postet, sollte dazu schreiben das es sich um einen Fake handelt. Stellungnahme gibt's dort wo sie zu erst gepostet wurde (Seite 3; unten): Quelle



Ach meinste Komisch das die ersten 3 Addons übereinstimmen o.o nur LvL angaben ab Cata stimmen nicht. Es gibt nen Masterplan also isses kein FAKE..!


----------



## Slarianox (8. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze nach cataclysm is schluss mit wow server down alles zusammen, warum? na denkt mal nach 2012 welt untergang, wer will da noch zocken?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja spass bei seite, wie gesagt cata 2 neue völker sprich next addon neue heldenklasse,denke dämonenjäger, jedenfals iwas das zum addon passt wie dk zum lichking. da wäre Dämonenjäger nedmal verkehrt da spekulativ emered dreams kommt.
Zu den neuen klassen, wie passen die Neuen vondir vorgeschlagenen völker zum nächsten addon, goblins und worgen kommen zu uns wegen der kathastrophe und ned einfach so, lass dir geschichten einfallen und ich glaube dir ^^


----------



## Nexilein (9. Januar 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ach meinste Komisch das die ersten 3 Addons übereinstimmen o.o nur LvL angaben ab Cata stimmen nicht. Es gibt nen Masterplan also isses kein FAKE..!



omg.. hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht auf den Link zu clicken, dann wäre dir auch aufgefallen von *wann* die LISTE ist. Als die Liste aufgetaucht ist gab e es schon ein Add-On, und das zweite war angekündigt. Da ist es nicht schwer die beiden Add-Ons "vorherzusagen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abgesehen davon gab es schon lange vorher WC3 und das Warcraft Paper&Pen, und in beidem findet man mehr als genug Informationen um sich Levelgebiete bis Lvl 100 zusammen zu reimen. Ich finde die LISTE ja auch toll, es steckt ja durchaus Arbeit darin und es ist auch soziologisch ein interessantes Phänomen; mehr aber auch nicht.

Gerade eben habe ich übrigens ein altes Urlaubsphoto von meinem Skiurlaub 1997 gefunden. Da hatte jemand in den Schnee gepinkelt "Am 11.9.2001 stürzen 2 Flugzeuge in's WTC und 2011 wird die Erde von rosa Marskühen erobert. Das mit dem 11ten September stimmt ja, also zück schon mal die Melkmaschiene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic

Ich glaube auch eher an neue Klassen als an neue Rassen. Es sind zwar weniger geworden, aber man kan schließlich nicht behaupten, dass der DK nicht gut angekommen ist.


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. Januar 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Falls Blizz sich bis auf die Lvl an ihren Masterplan halten sieht es so Folgt aus:
> 
> 
> Original geschrieben von ComMcNeil
> ...



damn das isn fake, hat der autor selber gesagt.... das ist sinnlos diese liste zu posten


----------



## Wiikend (9. Januar 2010)

Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Pandaren
> 
> *Eines Tages, an einem friedlichen Tag in Azeroth, stürzte ein unbekanntes Objekt in der nähe der Mondlichtung ab. Die Druiden der Mondlicht sahen, das ein grosses Objekt in der Nähe der Holzschlundfeste einschlug. Sie begaben sich zur Absturzstelle und sahen nach, was das für ein Objekt war, Es war ein riesiges Raumschiff. Langsam öffnete sich die Tür und kleine, bärenartige Lebewesen kammen aus dem Schiff raus. Sie hatten spitze, dachförmige Hüte aus Stroh und feingewebte, beschmückte Stoffkleidungen an. Sie schienen freundlich zu sein und baten mit dem Anführen der blauen Spitzohrigen zu sprechen. Sie stellten sich als die Pandaren vor. In ihrer Prophezeiung sah ihr Anführer, das sie eines Tages hier landen und sich ansiedeln werden, um die Verderbnis der Legion aufzuhalten. So schlossen sich die Pandaren der Allianz an, um ihren gemeinsamen Feind zu erledigen.



Ehhm ja schonmal was von Draenei gehört? Das die (fast) selbe story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

Arbeiten wir die Liste mal durch, damit man auch den Fehler sehen kann:



> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> 
> Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
> ...



Die Deadlands gibt es nicht, also ist hier schonmal ein Fehler. (Wobei einige behaupten, mit Deadlands sei die Knochenwüste gemeint, aber ok, weiter im Texte)




> Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
> Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
> Dragonblight - 69 to 72
> Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
> ...



Ich hab zwar wenig in WotLK gequestet, aber ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass man a) mit 67 in die Startgebiete konnte und b) im Crystalsong Forest questen konnte. Ich hatte immer nur Quests aus anderen Gebieten, um da hin zu kommen und was zu holen oder so.




> Gilneas - 77 to 80
> Grim Batol - 78 to 81
> Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
> Kezan - 81 to 86
> ...



Wenn die Worgen in einem solchen Gebiet überleben können, dann beschwer ich mich als Hordler aber mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von Kul'Tiras, Tel'Abim, Plunder Isle und den ganzen (ausser Grim Batol und Gilneas) habe ich nicht mitbekommen, dass die im Addon auftauchen sollen.




> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> 
> Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
> ...



Wuhu, der letzte Teil stimmt schonmal von der Reihenfolge her! Der Emerald Dream ist noch nicht angekündigt worden, und die Worgen starten nicht in Wolfenhold, sondern Gilneas. Und Pandaren kommen sicher nicht spielbar, wie wir ja schon lang und breit diskutiert haben.



> K'aresh - 96 to 99
> Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
> Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
> Maw of Oblivion - 100+
> The Burning Citadel - 100+++



Das ist der einzige Teil, zu dem man noch nichts sagen kann. Aber ich hoffe mal, der wird so kommen, weil das echt interessante Gebiete sind.



Kurz und gut: wie einige Vorschreiber und der Poster der Liste selbst gesagt haben, es ist ein Fake!


Und nochmal, weil wirs alle wissen mitlerweile:
ES WIRD MIT DEM NÄCHSTEN ADDON NACH CATACLYSM KEINE NEUEN RASSEN GEBEN!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Januar 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Ich bin für diese blobs in die man bei diesen wissenschaftlern im seuchenviertel verwandelt wird für die horde^^



Ich auch! ^^


----------



## Ascalonier (9. Januar 2010)

Hat mit den Thema nix zu tun aber denke mit der neuen Sci-Fi Welle( STO u. Old Rebublic ). Blizzard ein Starcraft MMO rausbringt.
Wäre Logisch, so langsam Elfen und Orks ausgedient haben.


----------



## Ch4zer (9. Januar 2010)

Allystix schrieb:


> *Die Oger
> 
> *Die Oger waren in verschiedene Stämme geteilt. Ein Ogerstamm, genannt die Oger der goldenen Streitkolben, war die höchste Adelskaste der Oger in Azeroth. Sie herrschten über all die anderen Oger. Doch es gab einen stürmischen Aufstand, weil die Oger der Goldkolben, deren Namen sie tragen, weil sie ihre Schlägel aus Gold geschmiedet haben, das ganze Gold aus ihren Minen abgebaut haben und nur für sich benutzten. Schon bald würden sie aus ihrer Heimat, versteckt im Alterac, fliehen müssen. Es tobte ein langer krieg zwischen den Ogerstämmen und die Oger der goldenen Streitkolben schienen ihn zu verlieren, als plötzlich eine Battalion von Orcs kamm, und sie unterstützte. Die Oger der goldenen Streitkolben standen tief in der Schuld der Orcs und deshalb beschlossen sie, unter Führung von Amedin Goldschlägel, sich mit der Horde zu verbünden.




Bisschen unausgegoren. Oger sind doch ein Volk bei dem der Stärkste herrscht und sie besitzen keine Magie. Goldene Streitkolben sind dann sinnlos, ohne Magie mit der man die Kolben bearbeiten könnte, ist Gold viel weicher als Eisen usw. weswegen sie in Kämpfen nichts ausrichten könnten und somit auch nicht herrschen. Wobei man dadurch erklären könnte das die Kolben lediglich von einer Goldlegierung überzogen sind, stellt sich nur die Frage von welchen Schmiedemeistern..

Die Hintergrundgeschichte der Satyr gefällt mir soweit ziemlich gut. 

Die Pandaren sind so ne Sache.. die Druiden der Mondlichtung sind Horde + Allianz, nur Druiden halt. warum schließen sich die Pandaren dann der Allianz an, die Horde geht genauso gegen die Legion bzw den Lichking vor?.



Ich persönlich fände den Einbezug einer neuen "Startfraktion" interessant, also so wie die Geisel. Als Todesritter ist man ja Anfangs für die Geisel, besinnt sich dann zur Allianz / Horde und bekämpft die Geisel. 
Durch den Einbezug der Geisel ist der Todesritter von der Rasse unabhängig, jede Rasse kann DK werden (Beschränkung von 1 DK pro Server ist halt vorhanden).
Der Kram mit Orcmages und Taurenpalas ist eh zu suspekt, gibt kaum noch nen Unterschied.. Man kann es positiv sehen das jeder alles wählen kann wie er will, aber grade die Story macht ja WoW meiner Meinung nach aus. Trolldruiden gehen ja noch, die Stämme sind ja naturbezogen, wenn auch nicht ansatzweise friedlich, aber Orks die mit Arkaner Macht umgehen bzw. Tauren die statt naturbezogen "lichtbezogen" sind, kratzen an der bisherigen, wirklich gut gelungenen Story.

/discuss

Gruss Chazer


----------



## EisblockError (9. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Antowrt keine ...
> 
> und das wird auch 99,9999% so stimmen.
> 
> ...




/sign

wobei ist ja blizz, alles was se sagen ist falsch...


----------



## Qwalle (9. Januar 2010)

ihr kennt doch das prinzip:
community will, blizzard macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was Tauren Paladine und Troll Druiden in einem Thread zu suchen haben, in dem es um neue Völker geht, aber okay, gehn wir mal drauf ein:

Die Orc Magier lassen sich recht einfach erklären. Die Menschen hatten auch null mit Magie am Hut, bevor die Hochelfen (jetzige Blutelfen) kamen. Da die ja jetzt schon ne zeitlang bei der Horde mitmischen und endlichen ihren Arkanen Hunger losgeworden sind, kann man ja mal davon ausgehen, dass sie einer magiebegabten Rasse wie den Orcs auch die arkane Magie schmackhaft machen können.

Die Troll Druiden haste ja selbst schon erklärt. Zumal wir den Obertrollbär ja in Zul'Aman haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ob Worgen und Troll Druiden dann auch beim Zirkel mitmischen würd mich mal interessieren...

Und die Tauren Paladine und Priester sind sehr einfach zu erklären, auch wenn es viele nicht glauben.
Die Tauren haben immern ur die Erde angebetet, weil es nunmal ihre Göttin, die Erdenmutter war. Auch den Mond haben sie teilweise verehrt, als Auge der Erdenmutter, und zwar machen dies die Druiden. Bei dem Gespräch im Druidenzelt erfährt man jedoch, dass auch die Sonne ein Aspekt der Erdenmutter ist, und Sonne ist nunmal Licht. Und so braucht man jetzt nicht nur die Priester des Mondes (die Druiden), sondern auch die Priester der Sonne (Priester eben). Und natürlich brauch man für jede Gottheit auch Kämpfer. Also sind Tauren Paladine keine Krieger des Lichts, sondern eher Krieger der Sonne, was sich wohl kaum auf die Attacken auswirken wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Name ist nur anders.


----------



## Gast20180212 (9. Januar 2010)

die auswahl ist mist.

wenn was dazu kommen wird sind es pandas oder nagas.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (9. Januar 2010)

also ich wäre eher für Hochelfen bei der Allianz und Oger bei der Horde ^.^


----------



## SARodiRIEL (9. Januar 2010)

Naja ob da überhaupt noch ein 4tes Addon kommt ist reine Spekulation. ActivisionBlizzard will ja irgendwann auch ihr neues MMO-Projekt verkaufen, Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Hause ist da fehl am Platz.


----------



## numisel (9. Januar 2010)

Hochelfen werden es auf keinen Fall sein! Das, was von den Hochelfen übrig war, sind jetzt die Blutelfen. Und die paar Shandralar können kein Volk bilden. Dafür sinds zu wenige.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (16. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Hochelfen werden es auf keinen Fall sein! Das, was von den Hochelfen übrig war, sind jetzt die Blutelfen. Und die paar Shandralar können kein Volk bilden. Dafür sinds zu wenige.



Sie könnten ein kleines Volk mit wenigen Npc's aber vielen Spielern gründen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (23. Januar 2010)

Also im Prinzip so nach dem Motto:
Die weiblichen Hochelfen sind ab jetzt dauerschwanger und bringen sämtliche Spieler auf die Welt. Durch Magie (und ein bisschen Genmanipulation, aber psst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werden diese Kinder dann bis Cataklysm erwachsen und wir können sie dann spielen. Und die männlichen Hochelfen reisen quer durch die Welt und errichten eine Hauptstadt und viele Aussenposten....

Wenn man sich mal anguckt, wie viele Shendra'lar in Düsterbruch rumlaufen, komm ich auf eine einstellige Zahl. Wenn man sich dann die Größe der Stadt anguckt und dann noch ein bisschen fantasiert, dass die noch ein RIESIGES unterirdisches Gewölbe haben, dann könnte man auf knapp 100 Überlebende kommen, wenn man sehr optimistisch ist.
Das Volk der Draenei und Tauren besteht aus knapp 1000 Überlebenden und nochmal vielen, die einfach so herumgezogen sind. Die Bltelfen sind zwar auch ein paar weniger, aber trotzdem mehr als Hundert.
Also aus meiner Sicht ist es viel zu unwahrscheinlich daraus ein Volk zu basteln.
Ausserdem wäre es das zweite Elfenvolk bei der Allianz.


----------



## schäubli (23. Januar 2010)

Es werden keine neuen Völker mehr kommen außer die von cata.


----------



## Gronux (23. Januar 2010)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> mir würde es schon reichen wenn man bei "taure" auch "taunika" auswälhlen könnte - z.b
> 
> auch ein paar neue skins/modelle würden mich befriedigen -z.b UD Taure, UD N811 usw
> 
> neue völker sind mir ansonsten nicht allzu wichtig




das mit dem Undeath find ich ne gute idee, das sollte blizzard machen, dass man als Undeath nicht als Mensch festgelegt ist sondern verschiedene Rassen zur Verfügung stehen, würde aber leider nicht loretechnisch zu den "Verlassenen" passen, oder? xD

mfg Gronux


----------



## RasDvaTri (23. Januar 2010)

Ehm, wars nicht so das Blizzard immer wechselt? Klasse, Volk, Klasse, Volk?

Wenn mit Cataclysm also zwei neue Völker kommen, dann wirds mit der vierten Erweiterung wohl eine neue Klasse geben


----------



## Gast20180212 (23. Januar 2010)

Du hast die Nagas vergessen.

Es sollen Diese Pandas und Nagas neu dazu kommen!


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (23. Januar 2010)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> Du hast die Nagas vergessen.
> 
> Es sollen Diese Pandas und Nagas neu dazu kommen!



nöö ^^


----------



## Kankru (23. Januar 2010)

*Die Horde würde sich NIEMALS mit Dämonen verbünden*.
*Die Satyrn sind daher so unwahrscheinlich, wie Eisbären in der Wüste!
Wenn man sich ein wenig mit der WoW Geschichte auseinandersetzt, dann sollte man das wissen!
*


----------



## Starfros (23. Januar 2010)

ohhhhh....shit hab ich eine erweiterung verpasst ?


----------



## SuperAlex! (23. Januar 2010)

Blizzard hat bestätigt das es mit der 4ten Erweiterung keine neuen Völker gibt.
Immer abwechselnd neue Völker, neue Klasse, wobei sie sich mit der neuen Klasse nicht ganz sicher sind weil die mit der Balance irrsinnig schwer einzubringen sind.


----------



## SuperAlex! (23. Januar 2010)

Gronux schrieb:


> das mit dem Undeath find ich ne gute idee, das sollte blizzard machen, dass man als Undeath nicht als Mensch festgelegt ist sondern verschiedene Rassen zur Verfügung stehen, würde aber leider nicht loretechnisch zu den "Verlassenen" passen, oder? xD
> 
> mfg Gronux



Ja, die Allianz gegen die untote Allianz(und ein paar Hordler).

Ich stell mir das grad so im BG vor, der Nachtelf Krieger kämpft gegen nen Untoten Nachtelf Krieger daneben beschmeisen sich ein lebender und toter Gnom mit Feuerbällen. Dann stürmt gerade ein Mensch Paladin auf einen Untoten Todesritter zu.
Im Hintergrund steht ein lebender Taure mit diesem Gesichtsausdruck:
   |\____/|
   | ô_  ô |
    \__O_/   (Ja ich weiß das sieht nicht aus wie ein Taure, aber es hat Hörner...)


----------



## Pudding00 (23. Januar 2010)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Naja ob da überhaupt noch ein 4tes Addon kommt ist reine Spekulation. ActivisionBlizzard will ja irgendwann auch ihr neues MMO-Projekt verkaufen, Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Hause ist da fehl am Platz.


das neue mmo soll ein fpsmmo (richtig geschrieben?) werden, also so was wie borderlands, wenn ich net irre... :S


----------



## Gast20180212 (23. Januar 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> nöö ^^



Doch!^^


----------



## Gronux (23. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Ja, die Allianz gegen die untote Allianz(und ein paar Hordler).
> 
> Ich stell mir das grad so im BG vor, der Nachtelf Krieger kämpft gegen nen Untoten Nachtelf Krieger daneben beschmeisen sich ein lebender und toter Gnom mit Feuerbällen. Dann stürmt gerade ein Mensch Paladin auf einen Untoten Todesritter zu.
> Im Hintergrund steht ein lebender Taure mit diesem Gesichtsausdruck:
> ...



schonmal daran gedacht, dass man auch hordenvölker wählen kann? und nich nur allyvölker


----------



## SuperAlex! (23. Januar 2010)

Gronux schrieb:


> schonmal daran gedacht, dass man auch hordenvölker wählen kann? und nich nur allyvölker



Ja, trozdem kannst du nichts daran ändern das ich mir gerade vorgestellt hab wie allis gegen untote allis kämpfen.


----------



## Shaila (23. Januar 2010)

Was für grauenhafte Storyerklärungen. Meinst du mit Styren die Satyrn ?

*Ich gehe mal auf die einzelnen Völker ein:

Pandaren:* Im Grunde ist sogut wie Nichts über sie bekannt. Soweit ich weiss, sollen sie auf einem südlichen Kontinent auf Azeroth leben. Sie waren damals einfach nur ein Aprilscherz, Blizzard bestätigte bereits, das Pandaren nicht in Planung seien. Wobei das bei Blizzard nichts zu bedeuten hat, wenn sie sagen, das etwas nicht geplant ist.

Die Pandaren würden aber, wenn überhaupt zur Horde gehören, oder was ich eher denke, Neutral zwischen Horde und Allianz stehen. Von daher fallen sie als Volk weg.

*Satyrn:*

Soweit ich weiss, waren diese "Geschöpfe" einmal Nachtelfen. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Aufjedenfall dienen diese Dinger der Brennenden Legion und Mitglieder der Brennenden Legion nimmt man nicht in die Reihen auf, von daher fallen sie weg.

*Furbolgs:*

Wäre denkbar und würde ich absolut befürworten. Sie würden ganz klar zur Allianz gehören. Dagegen spricht, das der Holzschlundfesten Stamm anscheinend der einzig unverseuchte Stamm ist, den es noch gibt. Und dieser ist bereits im Spiel.

*Oger:*

Was soll man sagen. Verstehe nicht, wieso es die noch nicht als Volk gibt.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann möchte ich noch was zur Horde und Allianz an sich sagen.

Wenn Blizzard das Spiel weiterentwickeln will und der Story treu bleiben will, müssen sie sich langsam ernsthafte Gedanken über die Horde und die Allianz machen, im bezug auf den Zusammenhalt der jeweiligen Fraktionen. Denn nicht alle Völker führen ein inniges Bündniss mit den anderen Völkern.

Gerade bei der Horde, muss bald etwas passieren. Die Verlassenen und Blutelfen haben nur ein Zweckbündnis mit der Horde. Sie sehen in der Horde keine wahren Freunde. Die Blutelfen sind nur mit der Horde verbündet um der Allianz mehr Schaden zuzufügen, nachdem sie so unter den Menschen gelitten haben. Die Verlassenen wollten nur ihre Macht stärken.

Meiner Meinung nach müsste es logischerweise bald zu einer Spaltung kommen. Eine 3 Fraktion müsste her. Vom Spielemechanischen seh ich jetzt erst mal ab.


Die Verlassenen werden von einer Hoch/Blutelfe angeführt. Auch wenn der Großteil der Verlassenen ehemalige Menschen sind, so sind sie ihrer Königin doch treu ergeben. Deswegen führen Verlassene und Blutelfen auch ein richtiges Bündniss. Ich könnte mir also vorstellen, das diese beiden Fraktionen sich einmal von der Horde lösen, wenn der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist.

Mit Cataclysm beginnen die Nachtelfen wieder damit Magie zu verwenden. Das was ihnen einst zu einem gewaltigen Imperium verhalf. Da sie wieder Magie praktizieren, gibt es keinen Konflikt mehr zwischen Blut und Nachtelfen. Denn die Blutelfen wurden wegen der Magie Benutzung verbannt. Deswegen könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen, das sich die Elfen wieder zusammenschließen, zusammen mit den Verlassenen.

Den Nachtelfen nützen ihre Verbündeten nämlich nicht wirklich etwas. Momentan gibt es Gerüchte darüber, das die Worgen ebenfalls eine Schöpfung der Nachtelfen sind. Die Schöpfung eines Druidenordens. Somit wäre es nachvollziehbar, wenn sich die Worgen der neuen Fraktion anschließen würden.

*Mit Cataclysm wäre die Aufteilung so:*


*Horde: Orks, Tauren, Trolle, Goblins
Allianz: Menschen, Gnome, Zwerge, Draenei
Neue Fraktion: Nachtelfen, Blutelfen, Verlassene*, *Worgen*


Mit dem 4. Addon könnten gleich 3 neue Rassen kommen: Oger, Furbolgs, Eiszwerge

Die Eiszwerge haben sich schon jetzt der Allianz angeschlossen. Und was mit Elfen geht, geht mit Zwergen erst recht.


*Dann wäre die Aufteilung so:*

*Horde: Orks, Tauren, Trolle, Goblins, Oger
Allianz: Menschen, Gnome, Zwerge, Draenei, Eiszwerge
Neue Fraktion: Nachtelfen, Blutelfen, Verlassene*, *Worgen, Furbolgs*
*
Mit fortschreitenden Addons könnten noch mehr Rassen hinzukommen und am Ende würde das Modell so aussehen:*


*Horde: Orks, Tauren, Trolle, Goblins, Oger, Mok'natal
 Allianz: Menschen, Gnome, Zwerge, Pandaren, Draenei, Eiszwerge
 Neue Fraktion: Nachtelfen, Blutelfen, Verlassene, **Furbolgs, **Worgen, Naga*


----------



## numisel (23. Januar 2010)

Die Idee mit den geteilten Bündnissen ist echt gut. Nur würde ich das Ganze ein wenig ändern und in "Interessensgruppen" unterteilen, und alles spielt erst nach Cataklysm. Etwa so:

- Tauren, Nachtelfen, Trolle, Draenei, Worgen.
Nach den verheerenden Naturkatastrophen, die die Welt an den Rande der Vernichtung getrieben haben, hat sich diese Gruppe aus den Trümmern erhoben, um das Alte Land Kalimdor, für viele von ihnen eine alte Ruhestätte der Ahnen, für viele ein neu gewonnenes Zuhause, von den Verwüstungen des Drachen Deathwing und den immernoch anhaltenden Verderbungen durch die Legion zu reinigen.
Die Tauren haben sich, nach der Machtübernahme Garroshs, von den Orcs losgesagt. Die Brutalität, mit denen Garrosh seine Feinde ausschaltete, brachte Baine Bloodhoof zu dem Entschluss, das Erbe seines Vaters nicht weiter mit diesem Frevel an der Erdenmutter zu besudeln. Er sammelte die Clanführer der Tauren um sich und beschloss, sich an die alten Verbündeten der Tauren zu wenden, die Nachtelfen. 
Auch diese sahen im neuen Führungsstil von Varian Wrynn eine Bedrohung für die Natur. Doch da die Menschen noch immer kaum Fuß auf Kalimdor gefasst haben, beschloss Tyrande, das Angebot der Tauren anzunehmen. Die alten Bündnisse mit der Allianz wurden gebrochen und die Grenzen zum Meer hin verstärkt.
Die Draenei und Trolle, beide ebenfalls getroffen durch die Verwüstung der Natur und den Gräultaten ihrer Anführer, schlossen sich ebenfalls dem neuen Bündniss an, um ihr Land wieder neu erblühen zu lassen.

Durch den Eintritt der Worgen in den Zirkel des Cenarius und das Abkommen mit den ehemaligen Verbündeten, den Nachtelfen, haben sich die Menschen aus Gilneas dem Bund angeschlossen und unterstüzen ihn beim Erreichen ihres Ziels.


- Zwerge, Gnome, Menschen von Theramore, Orcs der Frostwölfe.
Durch die Intrigen innerhalb ihrer Fraktionen haben sich die Frostwolf-Orcs und Teile anderer Clans unter dem Banner von Varok Saurfang und die Menschen aus Theramore unter der Führung Jaina Proudmoores wieder einmal verbunden, um einen gemeinsamen Feind zu bekämpfen. Durch den Wahnsinn, den Varian und Garrosh während der Verwüstung Kalimdors heraufbeschworen haben, hat sich sowohl das Volk der Orcs, als auch das Volk der Menschen geteilt. Die Hälfte, die noch bei Sinnen ist, die nicht dem Blutrausch verfallen ist, hat sich mit den Überresten der Allianz zu neuer Stärke erhoben. In Khaz'Modan und im Süden des Königreichs Stormwind hat sich diese neue Macht erhoben und macht sich bereit, den Wahnsinn zu beenden.
In Kalimdor jedoch schwindet die Macht dieses Bündnisses. Zwar hegen die Orcs, Menschen, Gnome und Zwerge keinen Groll gegen die Natur, aber dennoch sind sie nicht imstande, sich auf dem Alten Land auszuweiten. Ein brüchiges Bündniss, das man allenfalls neutral nennen kann, herrscht zwischen den Bewahrern Kalimdors und der Front der Hoffnung, wie sich diese Gruppe selbst nennt.

- Orcs des Kriegshymmnenclans, Menschen aus Stormwind, Verlassene, Sin'dorei, Goblins.
Von den alten Verbündeten verlassen, vom gegenseitigen Krieg gebeutelt und vor den Trümmern ihrer ehemaligen Existenzen stehend, haben sich die kriegsbegeisterten Menschen Stormwinds unter der Führung ihres Königs mit den Resten der einst mächtigen Horde verbündet. Garrosh hat den "Menschenabschaum" nur widerwillig als Verbündete anerkannt, doch es blieb ihm nichts anders übrig. Seine Verbündeten haben ihn verlassen, ihre Krieger haben desertiert und ein Teil seines Volkes hat sich von ihm abgewandt.
Nur die Blutelfen und Verlassenen haben ihm die Treue gehalten, jene, von denen man am Ehesten einen Verrat gedacht hätte. Der Wunsch, alle Feinde zu vernichten, hält Sylvanas und ihre Krieger in dem Bündniss, ebenso wie die Blutelfen, die einen neuerlichen Hunger nach Magie verspüren und auf dem Weg, diesen Hunger zu stillen, mächtige Verbündete brauchen.
Die Goblins indes sehen, nach dem Aufbau ihrer neuen Hauptstadt, in diesem kriegerischen Bündniss die besten Chancen, Profit aus dem Krieg zu schlagen. Mit großem Eifer und der Unterstützung des neuen Kriegshäuptlings haben sie große Waffenschmieden entwickelt, die die Kriegsmaschinerie so stark ankurbeln, dass ihnen womöglich bald die ROhstoffe ausgehen werden. Dann werden sie das Land Kalimdor weiter ausbeuten.


Verständlicherweise können die Bewahrer Kalimdors dies nicht zulassen und haben dem Kriegsbündniss, dass man bestenfalls als brüchig bezeichnen kann, den offenen Krieg erklärt, ebenso die Front der Hoffnung. Nun sitzen die kriegslustigen Truppen in Kalimdor in der Falle, während sich die Streitkräfte in Lordaeron sammeln, um einen gebalten Angriff vorzubereiten. Doch sind die Orcs und Goblins wirklich so hilflos, wie es scheint? Und was haben die neusten Ausgrabung im westlichen Tirisfal mit einer neuen Seuche der Verlassenen zu tun?
Dies alles könnte auf den größten Krieg hinauslaufen, den Azeroth je gesehen hat. Und im Hintergrund webt Sargeras sein immer dichter werdendes Netz um diese kleine, rebellische Welt...



Sorry, den kleinen Storyteil am Ende konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe, der Vorschlag stösst auf Resonanz.


----------



## Gronux (23. Januar 2010)

gefällt mir, numisel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gronux


----------



## numisel (23. Januar 2010)

Wirklich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War mehr so ein Produkt von ein paar Minuten unter der Dusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenns gefällt, kann man das ganze noch bissl ausbauen.


----------



## -JCS- (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irre auf was für Einfälle ihr alle kommt ein großes wow an beide möglichkeiten! würde mir sehr gut gefallen
dan könnt ich die Taurenpalas doch mal töten^^

mfg -JCS-
loladin forever!


----------



## Russelkurt (24. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Mit Cataclysm wäre die Aufteilung so:*
> 
> 
> *Horde: Orks, Tauren, Trolle, Goblins
> ...




Die Idee, dass alle Elfen sich verziehen gefällt mir irgendwie. Mir waren diese Brüder immer ein wenig suspekt (sowohl Blutelfen als auch Nachtelfen/Baumschmuser). Ich hab nur deshalb n Nachtelfen, weil es derzeit noch keine anderen Druiden bei der Allianz gibt. 

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich Leute: jetzt schon über eine vierte Erweiterung zu spekulieren, wenn noch nicht mal wirklich viel von der dritten bekannt ist und der Endkontent der zweiten noch nicht einmal völlig freigeschaltet ist, ist Stumpfsinn (sorry, aber wahr). Es ist ja nicht mal sicher ob Blizzard sich nicht mit Cataclysm selbst ins Knie schießt und WoW einstellt in ein paar Jahren. Und wenn Cata den erwarteten und erhofften Erfolg bringt (ich wär froh wenns weiter geht), muss die Story und eventuelle neue Völker, Fraktionen und/oder Heldenklassen auf Cataclysm aufbauen und sie irgendwie fortsetzen, beenden/abschließen, irgendwas. 

Und meiner Meinung nach würden Worgen trotzdem weiterhin zur Allianz stehen, da es Erzmagier Arugal (ich meine der gehörte zu den Kirin Tor oder zum Violetten Auge oder so) war, der die Worgen und den damit verbundenen Fluch durch ein portal nach Azeroth brachte und auf die Menschheit losließ (auch wenn er gute Absichten hatte). Die Menschen von Gilneas, die nun als Worgen spielbar werden sollen, sind damit Kulturhistorisch mehr mit den Menschen der Allianz verbunden als mit den Nachtelfen, auch wenn diese sie in die Allianz holen sollen (laut Cataclysm-Trailer).

Edit:
@numisel: Nette Story. auch wenn ich den Zusammenschluss von Untoten und Menschen nicht wirklich in meinem Kopf unterbringen kann. Und dass sich ausgerechnet die Menschen von Sturmwind unter König Varian Wrynn mit Garrosh verbünden sollen glaub ich erst, sollte Blizzard das so gestallten, und dann hör ich auf mit WoW. Wrynn hasst die Orcs SO abartig und abgrundtief, dass er sich eher mit einem einenen Schwert enthaupten UND vierteilen würde, als mit Orcs, insbesondere Garrosh, zu paktieren. Ich will dich damit nicht beleidigen oder deine Geschichte als mist Beschimpfen. Meine Meinung dazu weicht nur von Deiner ab^^


----------



## Moktheshock (24. Januar 2010)

Die Verlassenen werden von einer Hoch/Blutelfe angeführt. Auch wenn der Großteil der Verlassenen ehemalige Menschen sind, so sind sie ihrer Königin doch treu ergeben. Deswegen führen Verlassene und Blutelfen auch ein richtiges Bündniss. Ich könnte mir also vorstellen, das diese beiden Fraktionen sich einmal von der Horde lösen, wenn der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist.

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber gab es nicht den post (wie gsagt nicht sicher) das der neue Kriegshäuptling der Horde, Untote und Belfen aus dem Kern von Og verbannt da sie nicht der"wahren"Horde angehören.


----------



## Rinderrudi (24. Januar 2010)

Ja das sind doch mal dolle Visionen mit den 3 Fraktionen/Bündnissen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man da für Möglichkeiten in den Schlachtfeldern hätte. Kriegshymne x 3----träum.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat man ja nich wirklich Einfluss auf die Jungs von Blizzard,aber die Mühe die sich hier gemacht worden ist verdient meine Hochachtung.

MfG Rudi


----------



## numisel (24. Januar 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> @numisel: Nette Story. auch wenn ich den Zusammenschluss von Untoten und Menschen nicht wirklich in meinem Kopf unterbringen kann. Und dass sich ausgerechnet die Menschen von Sturmwind unter König Varian Wrynn mit Garrosh verbünden sollen glaub ich erst, sollte Blizzard das so gestallten, und dann hör ich auf mit WoW. Wrynn hasst die Orcs SO abartig und abgrundtief, dass er sich eher mit einem einenen Schwert enthaupten UND vierteilen würde, als mit Orcs, insbesondere Garrosh, zu paktieren. Ich will dich damit nicht beleidigen oder deine Geschichte als mist Beschimpfen. Meine Meinung dazu weicht nur von Deiner ab^^



Jo, genau das hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Allerdings hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf, dass ich keine vier oder fünf Fraktionen machen wollte. Denn darauf wäre es hinausgelaufen, wenn ich Varian hätte allein stehen gelassen.
Das Bündniss zwischen radikalen Orcs und radikalen Menschen lässt sich dadurch erklären, wie die Gesamtsituation in dem Ganzen wäre. Garrosh wird vom Großteil der Horde verraten, sogar von manchen Orcs. Varian verliert wirklich ALLE seine Verbündeten (Ausnahmen sind natürlich vorhanden, es gibt in jedem Volk kriegslustige Verrückte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und natürlich kann er so seinen Kampf gegen den Rest der Welt und gegen die, die ihn verraten haben, nicht fortsetzen. Ich dichte ihm hier einfach ein bisschen Verfolgungs- und Größenwahn an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Er sucht sich also jemanden, der genauso irre ist wie er. Klar, unter normalen Umständen würde er niemals mit Garrosh paktieren. Aber man soltle sich seine Situation beleuchten:
- im Süden sind die Zwerge, Gnome und irgendwan nauch die "freundlichen" Orcs und Menschen. Im Norden wären dann da die Untoten und Blutelfen, die beide auf Krieg aus sind und immer noch mit Garrosh verbündet sind. Und da er die im Süden schon gegen sich aufgebracht hat, macht er sich das Prinzip "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund" zu Nutze. So kann er die Grenzen im Norden halbwegs ungedeckt lassen und sich auf den Feind im Süden verlassen. Dass es sich bei einem der Verbündeten um die Blutelfen handelt, dürfte ihm egal sein, zumal er ein halbwegs gutes Verhältnis zu einer seiner Mitgladiatorinnen hatte, die ebenfalls Blutelfe war. Gut, dass mit den Untoten wird ihm nicht gefallen, aber wie gesagt, es herrscht Krieg.
Also grob gesagt kann man sagen, es ist wirklich nur ein Zweckbündniss, noch radikaler als es jetzt schon zwischen Horde und Untoten ist. Und jeder kleine Funken könnte dieses Bündniss zerschlagen. Aber genau da kann man ja ein bisschen was mit anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Z.B. könnte man eine Quest einbringen, in der man als "freundlicher" Orc in Stormwind herumläuft und ein paar Wachen umlegt mit dem Spruch "Für Garrosh" oder so. Man kann weiter Spannungen aufbauen. Und so ein kleiner, interner Machtkampf und ein paar PVP-Quests sind bestimmt ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ich mir das ausdenke? Ganz einfach: weils lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar, ich weiss schon, dass esn och dauert bis zu dem vierten Addon. Aber was hindert mich daran zu spekulieren?

Klar, es kann jeder seine Meinung haben, aber so sieht nunmal meine aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Januar 2010)

Pandaren werden horde sein und kommen mit keinem Raumschiff sondern leben schon in Azeroth.

(Chens leeres Flässchen)


----------



## Murloc22 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin für Pandaren bzw Murlocs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## puhbear2010 (24. Januar 2010)

In der 4. erweiterung kommt ehr eine neue Klasse hinzu. Sowas wie Klingenmeister etc.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (24. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe mal das die alten klassen aus wc3 kommen.bergkönig,dämonenjäger,blutmagier,


----------



## Azan99 (24. Januar 2010)

ich muss einfach auch mal meinen senf dazugeben:

also pandaren und satyrn sind vollkommener quatsch, ersten die pandaren sind mehr oder weniger knuffige haustiere oder neutrale verbündete wie die kalu'ak, zweitens die satyrn sind dämonen mit denen die allianz und vor allem auch die horde in der vergangenheit sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht haben. 

ausserdem finde ich dass eine aufspaltung von allianz und horde und eine entstehung einer dritten fraktion vollkommen aus der luft gegriffen ist. 
die nachtelfen haben die hochgeborenen nicht nur verbannt weil sie nicht von der magie ablassen wollen, sondern auch weil sie die welt fast in den abgrund gestürtzt haben. diejenigen der hochgeborenen die damals das neu entstandene kalimdor unter der führung von dath'remar sonnenwanderer verliessen wurden zunächst zu den hochelfen und nach dem einmarsch der geißel zu den blutelfen. dass die nachtelfen wieder anfangen mit magie zu hantieren liegt eher daran dass die hochgeborenen, die kalimdor nicht verlassen haben und heimlich in düsterbruch überlebt haben wieder damit anfangen diplomatische beziehungen mit den nachtelfen zu führen. ausserdem haben die menschen mit den nachtelfen ein äußerst gutes verhältniss und sind eine beeindruckende land- und seemacht und mit solchen freunden verscherzt man es sich nicht so einfach und bildet eine neue fraktion mit alten feinden. ausserdem würdedie abspaötung von verlassenen von der horde und nachtelfen von der allianz tiefgreifende folgen für die infrasrtruktur und das questing der ganzen welt haben. die verlassenen und blutelfen haben eigentlich nur zweckbündnisse mit der horde geschlossen, ja aber aus den gründen dass die verlassenen sich am lichkönig rächen wollen und die blutelfen in die verheissungsvolle scherbenwelt zu ihrem könig kael'thas gelangen undihren magiedurst stillen wollen. mit dem tod des lickönigs wird der beweggrund der verlassenen zwar hinfällig, aber dennoch werden si die horde nich einfach verlassen, die sich als so treuer verbündeter erwiesen hat. nachdem die blutelfen der verrat ihres prinzen und königs entdeckt hatten und der sonnenbrunnen zurückerobert, gereinigt, und von velen mit der macht des lichts erfüllt wurde werden auch ihre beweggründe hinfällig, aber dennoch werden sie die horde nich verlassen da sie sonst keine verbündeten finden würden und sie sich an alle freunde halten die sie haben. innenpolitisch wird sich bei der horde dennoch viel tun ( garrosh wird, nachdem thrall abdankt der neue kriegshäuptling, cairne bluthuf wird wahrscheinlich aufgrund einer intrige als verräter von garrosh hingerichtet, thrall wird eventuell der neue lichkönig, da jaina wahrscheinlich leider im kampf gegen arthas sterben wird und er keinen sinn mehr im krieg sieht und aufgrund des verlusts seiner guten freundin und vielleicht auch geliebten verbittert ist)
worgen und goblins werden von daher zu den alten fraktionen dazukommen, und es wird keine neue gebildet.
die oger sind schon teilweise als neutrale fraktion (ogri'la) in spiel implementiert worden und ich glaube nicht dass mit der vierten erweiterung, die sich meiner meinung nach mit dem smaragdgrünen traum befassen wird neue rassen sondern vielmehr neue klassen eingeführt werden.

mfg Azan99


----------



## numisel (24. Januar 2010)

> garrosh wird, nachdem thrall abdankt der neue kriegshäuptling, cairne bluthuf wird wahrscheinlich aufgrund einer intrige als verräter von garrosh hingerichtet, thrall wird eventuell der neue lichkönig, da jaina wahrscheinlich leider im kampf gegen arthas sterben wird und er keinen sinn mehr im krieg sieht und aufgrund des verlusts seiner guten freundin und vielleicht auch geliebten verbittert ist)



Thrall dankt nicht ab, er wird auch nicht der neue Lichkönig. Thrall wird wahrscheinlich vom SI:7 entführt. Als Goblin muss man ihn dann befreien, wobei er nach der Questreihe sofort wieder entführt wird. Über den weiteren Verlauf ist noch nicht viel bekannt. Vermutlich wird er als Oberster Schamane im Rat von Tirisfal eingesetzt werden, mit jaina, die als Oberste Magierin da rein kommt. Cairne wird vermutlich auch nicht umgebracht, er zieht sich einfach nur zurück, wie er es seit Beginn von WoW eigentlich vorhatte (ist eine Questreihe im Taurenstartgebiet). Er gibt die Führung der Tauren an seinen Sohn Baine weiter.
Garrosh ernennt sich nach der Entführung einfach zum neuen Kriegshäuptling. Somit wird Thrall nicht verbittert und der neue Lichkönig.


Die Spaltung ist nicht vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen.
Die Tauren und die Nachtelfen sind keine "alten Feinde". Würden sie sonst zusammen den Zirkel des Cenarius betreiben? Die Tauren und die Nachtelfen sind nur in unterschiedlichen Fraktionen, weil sie mit dem rest der anderen Fraktion nicht können. Wenn man die Draenei als naturliebend ein bisschen aufpoliert und die Trolle ihre Feindschaft mit den Elfen begraben, kann da was draus werden.


----------



## Manitu2007 (24. Januar 2010)

mir fehlt die antwort weder noch

es ist nichtmal die dritte draußen!

lass uns über die lottozahlen von mitwoch den 01.05.5698 reden

8,19,36,2,17 ZZ: 1

Sollten wir uns nicht erstmal auf die 3. Erweiterung konzentrieren?

ps: dass der 01.05.5698 ein Mittwoch ist, ist reine spekulation.

mfg


----------



## numisel (24. Januar 2010)

Achja, die Nachtelfen und die Verlassenen würden niemals zusammenarbeiten, egal wie man die Story dreht. Maschinerie ist etwas Unnatürliches, was man aber vielleicht noch tolerieren kann. Aber der Untod, ob freiwillig oder nicht, ist das Unnatürlichste, dass man sich vorstellen kann. Somit würden die Nachtelfen vermutlich eher alleine dastehen, als mit lebenden Toten zusammenzuarbeiten.

Die Menschen und die Nachtelfen haben ein sehr gutes Verhältnis? Hat sich aber im Intro zu den TFT Nachtelfenkampagnen anders angehört... Fakt ist einfach, dass sich die Nachtelfen der Allianz angeschlossen haben, weil sie mithelfen wollten, die Legion aus Azeroth zu vertreiben. Wo sind den die Nachtelfen in Northrend? Soweit ich das feststellen kann, gibt es nur vereinzelte Nachtelfen. In der Scherbenwelt, wos gegen Dämonen ging, da gabs wenigstens hier und da mal eine Basis. Aber eigentlich wollen die Nachtelfen nur die Dämonen vernichten. Und deswegen sind sie in der Allianz.
Ich denke mal, durch die Freundschaft mit den Tauren wären sie auch zur Horde gekommen, wenn es da nicht die Orcs, ehemalige Dämonenhelfer, die Trolle, uralte Feinde, die Untoten (oben beschrieben) und die verbannten Blutelfen geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Argument mit der "beeindruckenden Land- und Seemacht" hat nicht viel Gewicht.... Man stelle ein paar steinewerfende Utrtume an die Grenzen, man befestige die Wälder und schon hat man ein Bollwerk. Denn die Landstreitmacht muss ja auch erstmal ankommen, und wenn die Schiffe schon versenkt werden, wird das bissl schlecht.



Die Infrastruktur, okay, das wird ein kleines Problem. ABER auch dafür gibt es Lösungen (ich gehe hierbei von meiner Version aus, nicht von der von Russelkurt, welche aber auch gut ist) :

Da hätten wir dann Durotar und Azshara, was nicht mehr betreten werden kann. Kein großes Problem für die beiden anderen Fraktionen. Das Bündniss mit den Tauren kann von Thunderbluff aus rüberfliegen (in Azeroth fliegen ftw), und die Menschen aus Theramore haben auch keinen soo langen Weg.
Gut, der Norden, Teile des Osten und der Westen von Kalimdor sind dann stark besetzt von den Nachtelfen, Tauren und Trollen. Aber wenn man sich die gleiche Situation jetzt in den Östlichen Königreichen anguckt, da ist es genauso, durch die Gebiete kann man auch nicht so einfach als Hordler.

Lordaeron wäre dann fast vollkommen in Untoter/Blutelfenhand. Aber da muss man auch nicht viel ändern. Eine Schiffverbindung von Neu-Auberdine nach GIlneas und ein bisschen Training für die Flieger der Zwerge und Gnome. Und der Süden und die Mitte der Königreiche sind dann halt nur von Booty Bay und über neutrale Flugstellen zu erreichen, wie jetzt halt auch.
Nur mit Northrend bin ich noch nicht sicher, wie man das hinkriegen soll.... weder Tauren noch Nachtelfen oder Draenei oder Trolle haben da größere Basen. Aber da kann man sich ja vielleicht die Taunkadörfer nehmen und eine Schiffverbindung zu einem Hafen in die östliche Tundra bauen.


----------



## numisel (24. Januar 2010)

Manchen Menschen macht es vielleicht einfach Spass zu spekulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich nutz das als Entspannung. Nicht groß nachdenken, aber trotzdem halbwegs brauchbare Ideen haben.

Wenns anderen nicht gefällt, warum lest ihr dann den Thread?


----------



## Cristolocos (24. Januar 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht woher du die info hast aber in wc3 the frozen throne in der bonuskampagne erfährt man dass pandaria hinter dem steinkrallengebierge liegt und man es nur über einen geheimen pfad erreichen kann.



wenn das wirklich der fall is, müsste man ja ab cata das dorf sehen/betreten dürfen, weil man da ja mit flugmount über azeroth fliegen kann, wäre ziemlich bescheiden wenn man es nich mindestens sehen kann..... vllt aber auch 2-3 quests bei denen wäre nice und die geben dann nen extra mount (jaja, ich weiss es gibt so viele, aber die haben bestimmt schicke mounts xD)


----------



## Scharamo (24. Januar 2010)

Donton schrieb:


> Erstmal cataclysm und dann weiternachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Bis zum 3. Addon sind es sicher noch 5-10 Monate...


----------



## Caunirauka (24. Januar 2010)

1. kommenn neue rassen frühestens mit der 5 erweiterung ... wenns die noch geben wird 
2. Als du geschrieben hast  ´´So hoffe es gefällt euch.´´ kann ich nur nein sagen ... die Satyrn sind einfach neue/andere Worgen die Pandaren ne Draeneigeschichteklaumasche und die Ogergeschichte ist die selbe wie das der Goblins in cata ... und wieso sollte die Horde Grauschlund angreifen Oo 

MfG Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IstalkU (24. Januar 2010)

Reicht es nicht eig. langsam mit der Völkerauswahl ich find mit Cataclysm ist mit den Völkern eindeutig mehr als genug. Es sollte andere Features geben auf die man sich genauso freut wie auf neue Klassen/Völker, wobei mir da nichts einfällt. Nun zum Thema zurück VOTE 4 MURLOCS


----------



## No_ones (24. Januar 2010)

ich bin für Murlocs 







yeah murlocs 




und oger fände ich auch net schlecht ;D


----------



## Gronux (24. Januar 2010)

das mit den 3Fraktionen finde ich auch keine schlechte Idee. 

Vielleicht kommt es ja auch so, dass sich Varian(Menschen) und Thrall(Orcs) als Bündniss gegen Garrosh verbinden. Denn Thrall erkennt in seiner Gefangenschaft bei den Menschen, das Garrosh die Horde und die restlichen Völker durch seinen Größenwahnsinnigen Ziele(Weltherrschaft durch die Orcs, unterjochung aller Völker) in die Vernichtung führt, wenn er nicht gestoppt wird. 

So würden die Fraktionen dann aussehen:

1.Fraktion: Orcs unter Thrall, Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome, Dreanei (Zwergen Dreanei und Gnome schließen sich Thrall und Varian an, da sie in Garrosh auch eine Gefahr sehen)
2.Fraktion: Orcs unter Garrosh, Trolle, Blutelfen, Verlassene, Goblins (Trolle sehen die Chance ein neues Troll-Imperium aufzubauen, B11en sehen die Chance große Macht zu erlangen, Verlassene sehen die Chance die Menschen zu vernichten und die Goblins wollen den größtmöglichen Profit aus dem bevorstehenden Krieg ziehen)
3.Fraktion: Nachtelfen, Worgen, Tauren, Oger und Furbolgs (nehmen wir an es kommen 2neue Völker) schließen sich zusammen als eine art Friedensbewegenung (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) um den bevorstehenden Krieg zu stoppen.

Storytechnisch nicht vertretbar, aber die Story muss irgendwann eh weiter geschrieben werden, meiner Meinung nach.

Mfg Gronux


----------



## numisel (25. Januar 2010)

Die Idee ist ja fast gleich mit meiner, nur das alle Menschen sich mit Thrall zusammentun und die Trolle zu der bösen Fraktion gehören.
Aber ist auch kein schlechter Gedanke. Die "Friedensbewegung" könnte dann nämlich die Pandaren bekommen, die ja auch eigentlich auf Frieden aus sind. Und die mitlerweile von den Druiden gereinigten Furbolgs schließen sich dieser Bewegung auch an.
Nur die Oger würd ich da raus lassen... die hams nicht so mit Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronux (25. Januar 2010)

du hast mich ja auf die idee gebracht xD
das mit den ogern fand ich auch komisch, aber die pandaren gibts es bisher halt nicht in WoW als Rasse, das wäre dann auch blöd, wenn sie von einen auf den anderen moment als spielbare rasse da wären, dann müssten sie schon vorher ins spiel eingeführt werden.

mfg Gronux


----------



## Qwalle (25. Januar 2010)

also nen pandaren-dk würd ich schon gerne spielen ^^


----------



## #Dante# (25. Januar 2010)

Mit der 4. Erweiterung kommen keine neuen Rassen .


----------



## StrangeFabs (25. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Antowrt keine ...
> 
> und das wird auch 99,9999% so stimmen.
> 
> ...



Quelle? Ich bin mir sicher, Blizzard wird sich vier mal überlegen ob sie das Balancingrisiko einer neuen Klasse nochmal eingehen - und das haben sie auch mehr als deutlich gemacht.


Genauso werden sie es sich genau überlegen ob sie die Spielwelt mit noch mehr spielbaren Rassen überladen wollen. Vielleicht kommt mal ein Addon mit nichts von beidem? Dafür mit mehr sonstigem Content, vielleicht das zwiespältig betrachtete Housing oder sonstiger Schnickschnack der am Ende genauso überflüssig _- aber schön -_ ist wie 4 neue Rassenfähigkeiten.


----------



## Qwalle (25. Januar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich bin mir sicher, Blizzard wird sich vier mal überlegen ob sie das Balancingrisiko einer neuen Klasse nochmal eingehen - und das haben sie auch mehr als deutlich gemacht.




das balancing ist ja immer nur ein problem, weil die pvpler dann wieder rumweinen, dass irgendwer op ist ... für reines pve ist es nur gut, wenn es starke klassen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber man muss ja aus einem mmo auch unbedingt einen esport-titel machen ^^


----------



## numisel (26. Januar 2010)

Ja klar, das Balancing ist ein Problem. Aber es gibt überall einen Gegner, der stärker ist. Oder, um Qui-Gon Jinn zu zitieren: "Es gibt immer einen noch größeren Fisch."
Damit kann man doch sicher mal leben. Muss man halt in der Arena ein bisschen rumprobieren.

JA, ich hab was gegen PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber um zum Thema zurückzukommen, eine dritte Fraktion würde doch auch im PvP neuen Pfiff reinbringen. Da hat man dann in WS zwei Flaggenträger, die man jagen muss. Die Sturmlanzen und Frostwölfe haben einen Gegner mehr zu töten. Und im Becken gibts auf einmal drei Flaggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur beim Strand wirds bissl blöd....man kann schlecht zwei deffen oder zwei angreifen lassen. Aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharka84 (26. Januar 2010)

die panda gehören zu horde da gibts ja mal garkein diskusionen und dann kommen noch die murlocs grün wie orcs also auch horde, allis gehen mal wieder leer aus so wird das dann kommen


----------



## Kersyl (19. Februar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Antowrt keine ...
> 
> und das wird auch 99,9999% so stimmen.
> 
> ...



Sie werden Eine heldenklasse die heilen kann einfügen. vielleicht ja...Hmm...Vielleicht ne art druide der sich auch verwandelt zum heilen...aber sie verwandelt sich dann nicht in einen Baum 
sondern in einen...Tisch oder so^^


----------



## Anato (20. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> hatten wir schonmal und... wtf? pandas leben wenn überhaupt irgendwo im steinkrallengebirge oder sonstwo auf kalimdor zurückgeszogen, von raumschiffen ganz zu schweigen, außerdem war der einzige panda der in der wc3 kampagne vorkam bei der horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ahja... speilst du eigentlich selbst noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizz hat die grafik mit bc hochgeschraubt
blizz hat die grafik mit wotlk hochgeschraubt
und blizz hat gesagt was sie bei cata hochschrauben:
-doppelte Sichtweite (Mit Flugmount über ganze länder gucken *sabber*)
-Wasserreflexion (ala Far Cry)
und das übliche textur etc. nur dieses mal in der alten Welt *sabber*

achso und wenn du wirklich nicht spielen solltest mit wotlk wurden schatten eingeführt die schon lange nicht mehr auf allen Rechnern voll genutzt werden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (20. Februar 2010)

Bevor ihr euch über neue Rassen Gedanken macht, mal was anderes. Hat sich von euch schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, das es bei der neuen Erweiterung nur bis Stufe 85 geht und nicht bis 90? Ich denke nämlich, das bei WoW in absehbarer Zeit Feierabend sein wird.


----------



## The Paladin (20. Februar 2010)

Ne, Blizz hat gesagt das man nur bis Lvl 85 kommt damit die 100er grenze nicht so schnell überschritten wird. Falls eine weitere Erweiterung rauskommt levelt man wahrscheinlich bis lvl 90.

Und übrigens wäre es das beste wenn die Pandaren nicht als Rasse eingeführt werden da sonst der große Streit ausbricht welche Fraktion die kriegt.


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Meine Theorien und Gedankengänge:

Das nächste Addon wird Cataclysm. Dort wird man bis Level 85 aufsteigen können. Warum nur Level 85 ? Ganz einfach, weil mit 10er Schritten nicht mehr genug Platz für die restlichen Addons gewesen wäre.

85 = Cataclysm
90 = Maelstorm (Ja Cataclysm kann man noch gewaltig ausbauen)
95 = The Emerald Dream
100 = Der dunkle Titan

Damit dürfte WoW zu Ende sein. Allerdings kann man es auch so sehen, das WoW erst zu Ende sein wird, wenn es wirtschaftlich gesehen, zu wenig einbringt.

Zu den Völkern:

Satyrn und Pandaren sind vollkommen unlogisch und werden nie kommen. Zumindest Satyrn nicht. Man wird keine Anhänger der Legion spielen können. Furbolgs und Oger halte ich sogar für ziemlich wahrscheinlich. Ich rechne damit, das sie im übernächsten Addon hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## Kehlas (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Meine Theorien und Gedankengänge:
> 
> Das nächste Addon wird Cataclysm. Dort wird man bis Level 85 aufsteigen können. Warum nur Level 85 ? Ganz einfach, weil mit 10er Schritten nicht mehr genug Platz für die restlichen Addons gewesen wäre.
> 
> ...




Und woher nehmt ihr euer "Insiderwissen" das es überhaupt noch bis Stufe 100 Erweiterungen geben wird? Oder ist das nur Wunschdenken!?

Und jetzt bitte kein blah blah, von wegen ich habe gestern zwischen Kaffee und Mittagspause mal eben mit Blizz telefoniert oder ich kenne einen der wiederum einen kennt der mal vor 10 Jahren bei Blizz gearbeitet hat ! Es gab nämlich noch keine offiziellen Auskünfte das es bis 100 weitergehen soll !!


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Und woher nehmt ihr euer "Insiderwissen" das es überhaupt noch bis Stufe 100 Erweiterungen geben wird? Oder ist das nur Wunschdenken!?
> 
> Und jetzt bitte kein blah blah, von wegen ich habe gestern zwischen Kaffee und Mittagspause mal eben mit Blizz telefoniert oder ich kenne einen der wiederum einen kennt der mal vor 10 Jahren bei Blizz gearbeitet hat ! Es gab nämlich noch keine offiziellen Auskünfte das es bis 100 weitergehen soll !!


*
Meine Theorien und Gedankengänge:*

Das nächste Addon wird Cataclysm. Dort wird man bis Level 85 aufsteigen können. Warum nur Level 85 ? Ganz einfach, weil mit 10er Schritten nicht mehr genug Platz für die restlichen Addons gewesen wäre.

85 = Cataclysm
90 = Maelstorm (Ja Cataclysm kann man noch gewaltig ausbauen)
95 = The Emerald Dream
100 = Der dunkle Titan

Damit dürfte WoW zu Ende sein. Allerdings kann man es auch so sehen, das WoW erst zu Ende sein wird, wenn es wirtschaftlich gesehen, zu wenig einbringt.

Zu den Völkern:

Satyrn und Pandaren sind vollkommen unlogisch und werden nie kommen. Zumindest Satyrn nicht. Man wird keine Anhänger der Legion spielen können. Furbolgs und Oger halte ich sogar für ziemlich wahrscheinlich. Ich rechne damit, das sie im übernächsten Addon hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## Grakuhl (20. Februar 2010)

also von den oben genannten Völkern find ich keins wirklich gut.. wenn wäre ich auch für murlocs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philistyne (20. Februar 2010)

Also da ja mein ähnlicher Thread dazu auch leider geschlossen wurde poste ich mal meine Ideen und Meinungen hier in diesen Thread: Entweder neuen Klassen: Bevorzugte Klassen : Blademaster/Gladiator wäre ne feine Sache oder bitte den Bergkönig und den Braumeister. Und als neue Rassen vielleicht dann erst in der 5. Erweiterung: Hordeseite: Naga, Murlocs, Zentauren, Drakoniden, Furbolgs, Gnolle (Hogger forever^^) , Oger und Satyre und auf Alliseite: Tuskarr, Pandaren, Sporlinge, Quilboars, Kobolde. Oder vielleicht dazu eine dritte und vierte Fraktion machen also nicht nur noch Horde und Allianz sondern noch zwei Fraktionen dabei und dann nachher nur noch die Klassen und Heldenklassen und Levelanstieg einbauen. zB. 3. Fraktion aus Naga, Murlocs, Zentauren Furbolgs Gnollen bestehen lassen und wieder einen auf böse Seite machen. Oger Satyre und Drakoniden würden dann auf der Strecke bleiben (egal) und für die vierte Fraktion die gute Seite mit: Tuskarr, Pandaren, Sporlingen Quilboars und Kobolden wählen. Coole Sache wenn Blizz das machen würde. Es gibt unendlich viele Möglichkeiten bei WoW.


----------

